# So Surreal



## April (Aug 28, 2014)




----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Aug 28, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Aug 28, 2014)

AngelsNDemons said:


>



^ Masonic ^.​
Note the checkerboard floor.


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Aug 28, 2014)




----------



## Ropey (Aug 28, 2014)




----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Aug 28, 2014)




----------



## Ropey (Aug 28, 2014)




----------



## April (Aug 28, 2014)




----------



## Ropey (Aug 28, 2014)




----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Aug 28, 2014)




----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Aug 28, 2014)




----------



## April (Aug 28, 2014)




----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Aug 28, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Aug 28, 2014)

Yay! An AngelsDemons sighting!


----------



## April (Aug 28, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Yay! An AngelsDemons sighting!


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Aug 29, 2014)




----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Aug 29, 2014)

*





You did take observance that I venerated thee?

That my fondness was as tall as trumpeted prose?

That I loved all implement

 - with no judiciousness

and in unconstrained joy?



If I failed,

It was that I believed love eternal

and wagered my conviction

upon its promise of perpetuity.

Now laid to waste like blighted stone

and upon it raining sorrow.



It hath taken residence deep within

and forever its haunting cantata

plucks the strings of my wearied inclinations.

Thus, fulfilling its profession

of enduring timelessness ~
*
*Cabbie*​


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Aug 29, 2014)




----------



## April (Aug 29, 2014)




----------



## Darlene (Aug 29, 2014)




----------



## Darlene (Aug 29, 2014)




----------



## Darlene (Aug 29, 2014)




----------



## skye (Aug 29, 2014)




----------



## skye (Aug 29, 2014)




----------



## April (Aug 29, 2014)




----------



## boedicca (Aug 29, 2014)

Ryden is strangely alluring...


----------



## Alex. (Aug 29, 2014)




----------



## Alex. (Aug 29, 2014)




----------



## April (Aug 29, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Aug 29, 2014)

Scary!  




Mad_Cabbie said:


>


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 29, 2014)

Really cool pictures here!


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 30, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Aug 30, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Aug 30, 2014)




----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Aug 30, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Aug 30, 2014)




----------



## Ropey (Aug 30, 2014)




----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Aug 30, 2014)




----------



## April (Aug 30, 2014)




----------



## Ropey (Aug 30, 2014)




----------



## Ropey (Aug 30, 2014)




----------



## Ropey (Aug 30, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Aug 30, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Aug 30, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Aug 30, 2014)




----------



## Ropey (Aug 30, 2014)




----------



## Ropey (Aug 30, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Aug 30, 2014)




----------



## April (Aug 30, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Aug 30, 2014)




----------



## Ropey (Aug 30, 2014)




----------



## Ropey (Aug 30, 2014)




----------



## Peach (Aug 30, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Aug 30, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Aug 30, 2014)

So pretty!


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 30, 2014)

Caged Heart


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 30, 2014)

Bleeding Heart


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 30, 2014)

A Candle


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 30, 2014)

Sadness


----------



## Ropey (Aug 30, 2014)




----------



## skye (Aug 30, 2014)

Anything from Salvador Dali................including Dali himself! 

Walking Elephants






The Face of War






Dali in the sea


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 30, 2014)

Ropey said:


>



I can only see this one on my reply screen.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 30, 2014)

How come sometimes, some pictures show up as a little green box?  I hate that.


----------



## Ropey (Aug 30, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> How come sometimes, some pictures show up as a little green box?  I hate that.



I fixed it. 

Sometimes I have to upload the link to a graphic upload site in order to get weird fomatted links to display correctly.

I use this site.

Postimage.org - free image hosting image upload


----------



## skye (Aug 30, 2014)

more Dali.....









and this photo..... love this one, you can call it Woman/Table..... he was so amazing!


----------



## April (Aug 30, 2014)

@skye 
Love Dali...


----------



## skye (Aug 30, 2014)

nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## April (Aug 30, 2014)

boedicca said:


> View attachment 31431 Ryden is strangely alluring...



Very...


----------



## Gracie (Aug 30, 2014)

I don't much like his work..but I DO love the elephants reflected in the water that looks like swans?


----------



## April (Aug 30, 2014)

Ray Caesar...my cousin introduced me to his work a few years back...


----------



## April (Aug 30, 2014)

Gracie said:


> I don't much like his work..but I DO love the elephants reflected in the water that looks like swans?






​I would like to visit the Dali Museum in St. Petersburg, FL some time...


----------



## skye (Aug 30, 2014)

Dali with  Russian wife





Dali with lobster




 what about it


----------



## Gracie (Aug 30, 2014)

Thats the pic, Angels. Thank you.


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Aug 31, 2014)




----------



## Alex. (Aug 31, 2014)

*Painting for the backdrop of 'Cafe De Chinitas'* *Dali (1943)*


----------



## Alex. (Aug 31, 2014)

Dali's Crucifixion (Corpus Hypercubus)


----------



## Alex. (Aug 31, 2014)

AngelsNDemons said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I don't much like his work..but I DO love the elephants reflected in the water that looks like swans?
> ...



I have been there many times, it is worth the trip. I  Love Dali.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 31, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Aug 31, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Aug 31, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Aug 31, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Aug 31, 2014)

Flying Elephants.  Imagine that!


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 31, 2014)

I'm getting a Detroit feeling from a lot of these pictures.  



Mad_Cabbie said:


>


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 31, 2014)

skye said:


> Dali with  Russian wife
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I just noticed that the second photo looks photoshopped.  Look at his right hand.  That's odd.  That couldn't be part of the original picture, could it?


----------



## Alex. (Aug 31, 2014)

Man Ray


----------



## April (Aug 31, 2014)




----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Aug 31, 2014)




----------



## Ropey (Sep 1, 2014)

Dilly Dali'ing...


----------



## skye (Sep 1, 2014)




----------



## April (Sep 1, 2014)

skye said:


>


----------



## April (Sep 1, 2014)




----------



## boedicca (Sep 1, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 1, 2014)

Is it just me, or is this art getting stranger and stranger?    Interesting though!


----------



## Ropey (Sep 1, 2014)

^Dali has that effect on people. He pulls me right in.


----------



## Ropey (Sep 1, 2014)




----------



## Ropey (Sep 1, 2014)




----------



## Ropey (Sep 1, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 1, 2014)

Ropey said:


>



Aurora Borealis, so beautiful.


----------



## Samson (Sep 1, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 1, 2014)

Ropey said:


>


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 1, 2014)

Any pictures of space are definitely surreal!  This one is called the Ring Nebula, taken by the Hubble telescope.  Of course, the colors are added later I believe, but they still look really cool.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 1, 2014)

These are called star nurseries, which I think are baby galaxies.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 1, 2014)

I don't know what this one is called, but I like it!  It looks like an angel.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 1, 2014)




----------



## Alex. (Sep 2, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 2, 2014)

ChrisL said:


>



Can anybody notice the baby's face in this one?


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 2, 2014)

Ropey said:


> ^Dali has that effect on people. He pulls me right in.



It's interesting art, but a little too strange, cold and stark for my liking.  I enjoy art, but I've never been a big "artsy" type of person, so I consider a lot of it to be just too weird for me.  Lol!


----------



## Ropey (Sep 2, 2014)

^That's why the artistic eye is such a personal thing.

Some don't have it at all and that must be horrific.  Good that you have an eye to appreciate what you may even not like.


----------



## Ropey (Sep 2, 2014)




----------



## Ropey (Sep 2, 2014)




----------



## Ropey (Sep 2, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 2, 2014)

Ropey said:


> ^That's why the artistic eye is such a personal thing.
> 
> Some don't have it at all and that must be horrific.  Good that you have an eye to appreciate what you may even not like.



I enjoy a lot of renaissance art.  I don't have any kind of art background, talent, or expertise, lol, but I do appreciate the artist abilities, and I enjoy pretty pictures and sometimes those that tell a story.   

I enjoy SOME abstract art too though, and I find a lot of the modern computer animated art to be fantastic looking.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 2, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Nobody sees the face?  It's on your right side (unfortunately I can't point it out for you).  Cool right?  Mother nature is the BEST artist.


----------



## Ropey (Sep 2, 2014)

^ I can see some parts that collate to human features and a embryonic like layout .



ChrisL said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> > ^That's why the artistic eye is such a personal thing.
> ...



I think you may well have an eye for the artistic logic and proportion of reality and like to see it translated to the non real and mythical.


----------



## Ropey (Sep 2, 2014)




----------



## April (Sep 2, 2014)




----------



## Ropey (Sep 2, 2014)




----------



## Ropey (Sep 2, 2014)




----------



## Ropey (Sep 2, 2014)




----------



## April (Sep 2, 2014)




----------



## Wyld Kard (Sep 2, 2014)




----------



## Wyld Kard (Sep 2, 2014)




----------



## Ropey (Sep 2, 2014)

^V.nice


----------



## Ropey (Sep 2, 2014)




----------



## Ropey (Sep 2, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 2, 2014)

Freaky!  



Wildcard said:


>


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 2, 2014)

Ropey said:


> ^ I can see some parts that collate to human features and a embryonic like layout .



As soon as I looked at it, I could see the baby.  It's a profile of a baby that takes up the whole right hand side of the star formation.  Or maybe it's just me.


----------



## Samson (Sep 2, 2014)




----------



## boedicca (Sep 2, 2014)




----------



## boedicca (Sep 2, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 2, 2014)

boedicca said:


> View attachment 31530



  Oh I like that one!


----------



## boedicca (Sep 2, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 31530
> ...




It's origin is really sweet.   The artist is a mom who collaborates with her 4 year old daughter.

Collaborating with a 4-year Old busy mockingbird


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 2, 2014)

boedicca said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



Mom draws the faces and daughter draws the bodies.  How cute!


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 2, 2014)

boedicca said:


> View attachment 31531



Is that Obama and Rush Limbaugh?


----------



## boedicca (Sep 2, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 31531
> ...



It is!  It's a Dan Lacey.  I had some excellent ones of his in my albums on the old board.  My favorites were Obama and his unicorn defusing a missile in space and one homoerotic one with Conan O'Brien.   I wish the albums had been loaded onto this board. I thought they were supposed to be.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 3, 2014)

boedicca said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



Maybe they'll take care of it after they work out any other problems they might be having.  

That pic of Obama and Rush is hilarious though!


----------



## Alex. (Sep 3, 2014)




----------



## April (Sep 3, 2014)

​


----------



## Ropey (Sep 3, 2014)

David Ho has a great eye for shape.


----------



## Ropey (Sep 3, 2014)




----------



## Ropey (Sep 3, 2014)




----------



## April (Sep 3, 2014)

Ropey said:


>



LOVE this...


----------



## skye (Sep 3, 2014)




----------



## Alex. (Sep 3, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 3, 2014)

Ropey said:


>



That is actually people?  How cool!


----------



## April (Sep 3, 2014)




----------



## Esmeralda (Sep 3, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 3, 2014)




----------



## Ropey (Sep 3, 2014)

^An effect of spidery breakage.  V.nice.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 4, 2014)

ChrisL said:


>




Awesome.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 4, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



The ones taken with the Hubble telescope in space are really awesome too.  I guess I'm the only one who thinks those pictures are totally awesome!!!


----------



## boedicca (Sep 4, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


>




J'adore Chagall!


----------



## boedicca (Sep 4, 2014)

Chemiakin - I have one of these lithos at home.


----------



## Esmeralda (Sep 4, 2014)

boedicca said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Just a couple of weeks ago I was in Nice, France and went to the Chagall museum.


----------



## boedicca (Sep 4, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...




How wonderful!  Have you ever seen the Chagall frescos in the Paris Opera House?  I love those!


----------



## Esmeralda (Sep 4, 2014)

boedicca said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...


No, I haven't seen those.


----------



## boedicca (Sep 4, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > How wonderful!  Have you ever seen the Chagall frescos in the Paris Opera House?  I love those!
> ...



Oh my god!  It is so amazing!  If you ever get a chance to see it, you'll love it.



 

ONE WORK OF ART Marc Chagall 8217 s 8220 Paris L 8217 Opera 8221 MATTHEWS GALLERY BLOG


----------



## Ropey (Sep 4, 2014)

Knowledge is power.


----------



## Ropey (Sep 4, 2014)

Sweet stuff.


----------



## Ropey (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Ropey (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Ropey (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Alex. (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Samson (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Alex. (Sep 4, 2014)

Ropey said:


>




^^^
Reminds me of MC Escher


----------



## boedicca (Sep 5, 2014)

Now that I  have found my albums in the Gallery, here's a classic Dan Lacey!


http://www.usmessageboard.com/gallery/photos/conan-obama-tbs-unicorn.2902/


----------



## boedicca (Sep 5, 2014)




----------



## Ropey (Sep 5, 2014)




----------



## skye (Sep 5, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 5, 2014)

Ropey said:


>



Is that a crystal ball?  Wish I had one of those!


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 5, 2014)

Lol!  Well, at least it's not the middle finger!


----------



## Ropey (Sep 5, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



It's done so well. I'd say it's a superimposition of three pieces with great shadow work.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 5, 2014)

Ropey said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ropey said:
> ...



OK, whatever that might mean.    I'm not very artsy.  I just like to look at the pictures.


----------



## Ropey (Sep 5, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I think it's three different pieces/layers brought together and then some shadow/shading lighting to make it seem as if it's one piece.

If you look at the edges of the hands and globe, they're just too sharply detailed as if against a backdrop.

.


----------



## Ropey (Sep 5, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 5, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 5, 2014)

Ropey said:


>



That looks like Elvira or Morticia Adams.


----------



## Ropey (Sep 5, 2014)

^I see a bit of glamour in that imperious and haughty look.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 5, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 5, 2014)

Oooo.  A peacock dress!


----------



## Esmeralda (Sep 6, 2014)




----------



## April (Sep 6, 2014)

​


----------



## Alex. (Sep 6, 2014)




----------



## Ropey (Sep 6, 2014)




----------



## Ropey (Sep 6, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 6, 2014)




----------



## Peach (Sep 7, 2014)




----------



## Ropey (Sep 7, 2014)




----------



## Ropey (Sep 7, 2014)




----------



## Ropey (Sep 7, 2014)




----------



## skye (Sep 7, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 7, 2014)

skye said:


>



  I don't think the bowl cut looks right on him!


----------



## skye (Sep 7, 2014)

is this surreal or not....what is it?

gorgeous...may be its only that.


----------



## skye (Sep 7, 2014)

surreal beauty..... just too ...out
of
this


world...beautiful... Brando of course


----------



## Ropey (Sep 8, 2014)




----------



## Ropey (Sep 8, 2014)




----------



## Ropey (Sep 8, 2014)




----------



## Ropey (Sep 8, 2014)




----------



## Peach (Sep 8, 2014)




----------



## Alex. (Sep 8, 2014)

*Salvador Dali – Walt Disney*


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 8, 2014)

skye said:


> is this surreal or not....what is it?
> 
> gorgeous...may be its only that.



Looks like a 12-year-old girl to me.


----------



## Alex. (Sep 8, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 8, 2014)

skye said:


> surreal beauty..... just too ...out
> of
> this
> 
> ...



He was a handsome man.


----------



## Alex. (Sep 8, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > surreal beauty..... just too ...out
> ...


  He was then he became a caricature of himself, more like life imitating art when he ballooned up into a surreal monstrosity.


----------



## Alex. (Sep 8, 2014)




----------



## boedicca (Sep 8, 2014)




----------



## Alex. (Sep 8, 2014)




----------



## boedicca (Sep 8, 2014)




----------



## Peach (Sep 8, 2014)




----------



## skye (Sep 8, 2014)




----------



## Alex. (Sep 8, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 8, 2014)

Alex. said:


>



Wow!  So beautiful!


----------



## Wyld Kard (Sep 8, 2014)




----------



## Wyld Kard (Sep 8, 2014)




----------



## April (Sep 8, 2014)




----------



## April (Sep 8, 2014)




----------



## April (Sep 8, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 8, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 8, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 8, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 8, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 8, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 8, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 8, 2014)




----------



## Peach (Sep 9, 2014)




----------



## Ropey (Sep 9, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Sep 9, 2014)

More @ http://whenonearth.net/imaginative-surreal-landscapes-


----------



## Alex. (Sep 9, 2014)




----------



## April (Sep 9, 2014)




----------



## Wyld Kard (Sep 9, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 9, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 9, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 9, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 9, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 9, 2014)

Lol!  What a ham!


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 9, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 9, 2014)




----------



## Ropey (Sep 9, 2014)




----------



## Peach (Sep 10, 2014)




----------



## skye (Sep 10, 2014)

*The aftermath of a fire at Madam Tussauds Wax Museum 1930.*


----------



## Peach (Sep 10, 2014)




----------



## Alex. (Sep 10, 2014)




----------



## skye (Sep 10, 2014)

Arnie showing off his muscles to two old girls!


----------



## Alex. (Sep 10, 2014)




----------



## April (Sep 10, 2014)




----------



## April (Sep 10, 2014)




----------



## Alex. (Sep 10, 2014)




----------



## Alex. (Sep 10, 2014)




----------



## skye (Sep 10, 2014)




----------



## Alex. (Sep 10, 2014)




----------



## Alex. (Sep 10, 2014)




----------



## asterism (Sep 10, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Any pictures of space are definitely surreal!  This one is called the Ring Nebula, taken by the Hubble telescope.  Of course, the colors are added later I believe, but they still look really cool.



No, the colors are there.  This is one I took from my backyard.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 10, 2014)

asterism said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Any pictures of space are definitely surreal!  This one is called the Ring Nebula, taken by the Hubble telescope.  Of course, the colors are added later I believe, but they still look really cool.
> ...



Cool!  I thought I had read somewhere that they added the colors in afterwards.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 10, 2014)

Lady Liberty?  



skye said:


>


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 10, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 10, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 10, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 10, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 10, 2014)




----------



## skye (Sep 10, 2014)

Yes Sir.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 10, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 10, 2014)

Talk about smoking!


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 10, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 10, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 10, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 10, 2014)




----------



## skye (Sep 11, 2014)

you stink sweetie...you stink   ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Alex. (Sep 11, 2014)




----------



## Alex. (Sep 11, 2014)




----------



## Peach (Sep 11, 2014)




----------



## asterism (Sep 11, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> asterism said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Sorta.  Hubble uses black and white sensors at different wavelengths.  Some images (like the one you posted of the Ring Nebula) end up being pretty close to true color because the wavelengths gathered are close to our eyes' perception of red, green, and blue.  Other images are combined and different colors represent data that our eyes cannot even see.

HubbleSite - Behind the Pictures - Meaning of Color


----------



## Peach (Sep 11, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 11, 2014)

skye said:


> you stink sweetie...you stink   ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^



And she's crabby too!


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 11, 2014)

asterism said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > asterism said:
> ...



Interesting!  Well either way, the pictures are still incredible IMO!  

Here's one that looks like a butterfly.


----------



## April (Sep 11, 2014)




----------



## Peach (Sep 11, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Sep 11, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 11, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 11, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 11, 2014)




----------



## asterism (Sep 12, 2014)

This is a photo of star trails and planes over my backyard.  It's a composite image of 300 exposures of 30 seconds each, combined using StarStax software.  The cures that follow a circle are stars and the other curves and lines are planes.


----------



## April (Sep 12, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 12, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 12, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 12, 2014)

Yuck!  Okay, you win Mr. Spider!


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 12, 2014)




----------



## April (Sep 12, 2014)

ChrisL said:


>



LOVE this! My favorite Marine Mammal.


----------



## longknife (Sep 12, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Sep 12, 2014)




----------



## Alex. (Sep 12, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 12, 2014)

This one makes me feel as if I need glasses.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 12, 2014)

Go ahead and TRY to take the money!


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 12, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 12, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 12, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 12, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Sep 13, 2014)

ChrisL said:


>


There are tribes of California Indians who believed this was the truth of the world. Earthquakes came about when the tortoise got tired and decided to move.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 13, 2014)

longknife said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Interesting . . . and strange.  Lol!


----------



## April (Sep 13, 2014)




----------



## April (Sep 13, 2014)

ChrisL said:


>


----------



## boedicca (Sep 13, 2014)




----------



## Mr. H. (Sep 13, 2014)

roger dean artwork - Google Search


----------



## Alex. (Sep 13, 2014)




----------



## skye (Sep 13, 2014)




----------



## Alex. (Sep 13, 2014)




----------



## Alex. (Sep 13, 2014)




----------



## April (Sep 13, 2014)




----------



## April (Sep 13, 2014)

Alex. said:


>


----------



## eagle1462010 (Sep 13, 2014)




----------



## April (Sep 13, 2014)




----------



## eagle1462010 (Sep 13, 2014)

AngelsNDemons said:


>



Awesome................


----------



## eagle1462010 (Sep 13, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Sep 14, 2014)




----------



## Alex. (Sep 14, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 14, 2014)




----------



## eagle1462010 (Sep 14, 2014)




----------



## eagle1462010 (Sep 14, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 14, 2014)

This is actually a real tree!  Cool!


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 14, 2014)

Because I love shoes . . .


----------



## April (Sep 14, 2014)




----------



## April (Sep 14, 2014)




----------



## eagle1462010 (Sep 14, 2014)




----------



## Alex. (Sep 14, 2014)




----------



## April (Sep 14, 2014)




----------



## Alex. (Sep 14, 2014)




----------



## eagle1462010 (Sep 14, 2014)




----------



## April (Sep 14, 2014)




----------



## April (Sep 14, 2014)




----------



## April (Sep 14, 2014)




----------



## April (Sep 14, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 15, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 15, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 15, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 15, 2014)




----------



## Esmeralda (Sep 15, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 15, 2014)




----------



## Esmeralda (Sep 15, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 15, 2014)




----------



## Esmeralda (Sep 15, 2014)




----------



## Esmeralda (Sep 15, 2014)




----------



## Esmeralda (Sep 15, 2014)




----------



## Esmeralda (Sep 15, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 15, 2014)




----------



## April (Sep 15, 2014)




----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Sep 15, 2014)

This thread rocks! Just love it. Some of you guys were born to be artists! 

Even to appreciate art, is an art form.


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Sep 15, 2014)

​


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Sep 15, 2014)




----------



## boedicca (Sep 15, 2014)




----------



## skye (Sep 15, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 15, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 15, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 15, 2014)

These people riding fish pictures are interesting. They must mean something.


----------



## boedicca (Sep 15, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 15, 2014)




----------



## eagle1462010 (Sep 15, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 15, 2014)




----------



## April (Sep 15, 2014)

@boedicca


----------



## boedicca (Sep 15, 2014)

AngelsNDemons said:


> @boedicca




These are sweet!


----------



## April (Sep 15, 2014)




----------



## Alex. (Sep 15, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 15, 2014)




----------



## April (Sep 15, 2014)




----------



## Alex. (Sep 15, 2014)




----------



## eagle1462010 (Sep 15, 2014)




----------



## April (Sep 15, 2014)

@Samson


----------



## boedicca (Sep 15, 2014)

AngelsNDemons said:


> @Samson




ROFLMAO!   Now you've unleashed the beast!


----------



## April (Sep 15, 2014)

boedicca said:


> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> > @Samson
> ...


----------



## boedicca (Sep 15, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 15, 2014)

Here's another turtle world!


----------



## April (Sep 15, 2014)

@ChrisL


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 15, 2014)

AngelsNDemons said:


> @ChrisL



How beautiful! Thanks Angels!


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 15, 2014)

@AngelsNDemons 

You favorite sea mammal, and this one can fly!


----------



## April (Sep 15, 2014)

Picasso and Dali...



...all in the minds eye of the beholder.
​


----------



## April (Sep 15, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 15, 2014)

AngelsNDemons said:


>



I really like this one.  Cute!


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 16, 2014)




----------



## Samson (Sep 16, 2014)

AngelsNDemons said:


> @boedicca
> 
> [CENTER][IMG]http://i1062.photobucket.com/albums/t493/LuvzLuv73/Dark%20Art/Surrealism/8fa0da0c-ad17-41ed-b971-ccb2003f3335_zpsae3931b9.jpg[/IMG][/CENTER]




A Mermaid!!! @boedicca

One wonders what she wants the observer to keep secret? From whom?

Is she afraid someone might notice that once she got nekkid, we could tell she didn't have just two legs?


----------



## Alex. (Sep 16, 2014)




----------



## Alex. (Sep 16, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Sep 16, 2014)

AngelsNDemons said:


> @Samson


Reminds me of one of my ex-wives.


----------



## Alex. (Sep 16, 2014)




----------



## skye (Sep 16, 2014)




----------



## April (Sep 16, 2014)

longknife said:


> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> > @Samson
> ...



I am afraid to even ask...


----------



## April (Sep 16, 2014)




----------



## April (Sep 16, 2014)

​


----------



## April (Sep 16, 2014)




----------



## April (Sep 16, 2014)




----------



## Alex. (Sep 17, 2014)




----------



## Alex. (Sep 17, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Sep 17, 2014)




----------



## April (Sep 17, 2014)

​


----------



## skye (Sep 18, 2014)




----------



## April (Sep 18, 2014)




----------



## April (Sep 18, 2014)




----------



## April (Sep 18, 2014)




----------



## Alex. (Sep 18, 2014)




----------



## Alex. (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## skye (Sep 19, 2014)

Photographer: Man Ray, Le Violon d'Ingres 1924.






tribute to Man Ray


----------



## Alex. (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## April (Sep 19, 2014)

@eagle1462010


----------



## April (Sep 19, 2014)

@skye


----------



## skye (Sep 19, 2014)

^^^^^^^^ Beautiful!


----------



## eagle1462010 (Sep 19, 2014)

@AngelsNDemons


----------



## April (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 20, 2014)

I always used to imagine what it would be like to lay on a cloud, so I think a cloud tree is a pretty cool idea.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 20, 2014)

eagle1462010 said:


> @AngelsNDemons



That is really awesome!


----------



## April (Sep 20, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 20, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 20, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 20, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 20, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 20, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 20, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 21, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Sep 21, 2014)




----------



## MeBelle (Sep 21, 2014)

*Gotta look yourself...*

* Surreal Photos Of Feminine Bodies Expose The Many Roles Women i Play i NSFW  *


----------



## MeBelle (Sep 21, 2014)




----------



## MeBelle (Sep 21, 2014)




----------



## Alex. (Sep 21, 2014)




----------



## Alex. (Sep 21, 2014)

*Without Hope, 1945 by Frida Kahlo 
*


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 21, 2014)




----------



## boedicca (Sep 21, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 21, 2014)

Bullet with Butterfly Wings (like the Smashing Pumpkins song )


----------



## Alex. (Sep 21, 2014)




----------



## boedicca (Sep 21, 2014)




----------



## Alex. (Sep 21, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 21, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 21, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 21, 2014)

The red against the colorless background looks really cool, I think.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 21, 2014)




----------



## skye (Sep 21, 2014)




----------



## Alex. (Sep 21, 2014)




----------



## Alex. (Sep 21, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 21, 2014)




----------



## April (Sep 21, 2014)

​


----------



## April (Sep 21, 2014)




----------



## eagle1462010 (Sep 21, 2014)




----------



## April (Sep 21, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 21, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 21, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 21, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 21, 2014)




----------



## Ropey (Sep 22, 2014)




----------



## Alex. (Sep 22, 2014)




----------



## Alex. (Sep 22, 2014)




----------



## April (Sep 22, 2014)




----------



## Alex. (Sep 22, 2014)

AngelsNDemons said:


>


Sublime


----------



## Alex. (Sep 22, 2014)




----------



## April (Sep 22, 2014)




----------



## April (Sep 22, 2014)




----------



## boedicca (Sep 22, 2014)




----------



## boedicca (Sep 22, 2014)




----------



## April (Sep 22, 2014)




----------



## April (Sep 23, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 23, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 23, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 23, 2014)

I like this one!


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 23, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Sep 23, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 23, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 23, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 23, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 23, 2014)




----------



## skye (Sep 23, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 23, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 23, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 23, 2014)




----------



## April (Sep 23, 2014)

​


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 23, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 23, 2014)




----------



## April (Sep 23, 2014)




----------



## April (Sep 23, 2014)




----------



## Ropey (Sep 23, 2014)




----------



## Alex. (Sep 23, 2014)




----------



## Alex. (Sep 23, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 23, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 23, 2014)




----------



## Alex. (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## April (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## April (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 24, 2014)

Cool!


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 24, 2014)

Gives new meaning to muscle man!


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Alex. (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Alex. (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Alex. (Sep 25, 2014)




----------



## April (Sep 25, 2014)




----------



## April (Sep 25, 2014)




----------



## April (Sep 25, 2014)




----------



## April (Sep 25, 2014)




----------



## Alex. (Sep 25, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Sep 25, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Sep 25, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Sep 25, 2014)




----------



## April (Sep 25, 2014)

longknife said:


>



Absolutely breathtaking...


----------



## Alex. (Sep 25, 2014)




----------



## April (Sep 25, 2014)




----------



## April (Sep 25, 2014)




----------



## April (Sep 25, 2014)




----------



## Ropey (Sep 25, 2014)




----------



## Ropey (Sep 25, 2014)




----------



## Ropey (Sep 26, 2014)

View from inside a washing machine.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 26, 2014)

Ropey said:


>



  Weird.


----------



## Alex. (Sep 26, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Sep 26, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Sep 26, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Sep 26, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 26, 2014)

Mertex said:


>



Someone having a Barbie-Q?


----------



## Ropey (Sep 27, 2014)

Korn


----------



## Ropey (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## boedicca (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## skye (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## April (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 27, 2014)

skye said:


>



Creepy!


----------



## boedicca (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## Ropey (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## Ropey (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## Ropey (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 27, 2014)

Mertex said:


>



What is that supposed to be?  A dead dog?


----------



## April (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## Ropey (Sep 27, 2014)

Well, it's more surreal than a few others...


----------



## Ropey (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Sep 27, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...




Possibly the Chupacabra........ever heard the story?

Did a Texas Man Slay the Mythical Chupacabra - ABC News


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 27, 2014)

Mertex said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



I have heard of it, but I'm skeptical.    Whatever it is, it sure is ugly.


----------



## April (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## Ropey (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## April (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## April (Sep 27, 2014)

Ropey said:


>


Beautiful...


----------



## Ropey (Sep 27, 2014)

The dolphins cavorting in the clouds are a great addition.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Sep 27, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



It's a myth.....I don't know if that picture I posted is even real...could be some sort of mutation.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 27, 2014)

Lol!  I love this one!!


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 27, 2014)

Part 2 . . .


----------



## skye (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## skye (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## Ropey (Sep 27, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Lol!  I love this one!!



Pigs on the wing.

Sweet!


----------



## April (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 27, 2014)

Ropey said:


> Pigs on the wing.
> 
> Sweet!



When pigs fly!  Lol!


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 27, 2014)

From the famous Bette Midler song, You are the Pig Beneath My Wings!


----------



## Ropey (Sep 28, 2014)

^


----------



## skye (Sep 28, 2014)




----------



## April (Sep 28, 2014)

Ropey said:


> The dolphins cavorting in the clouds are a great addition.


Only, those aren't dolphins, they're Killer Whales...


----------



## Ropey (Sep 28, 2014)

^ In their defense, they were hungry.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 28, 2014)

AngelsNDemons said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> > The dolphins cavorting in the clouds are a great addition.
> ...



I thought they were flying pigs!


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 28, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 28, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 28, 2014)




----------



## April (Sep 28, 2014)




----------



## Ropey (Sep 28, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Sep 28, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Sep 28, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Sep 28, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Sep 28, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Sep 28, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 28, 2014)

Mertex said:


>



That was someone's avatar at a forum I was a member of before.


----------



## skye (Sep 28, 2014)




----------



## Alex. (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## Alex. (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## Bill Angel (Sep 29, 2014)

slated for incineration



Selfportrait contemplating discarded Jewish Tombstone​


----------



## Ropey (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## Ropey (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## Ropey (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## Alex. (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## Alex. (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## April (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## April (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## Ropey (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## Ropey (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## Alex. (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## Alex. (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## April (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## April (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## Care4all (Sep 30, 2014)

This is my surreal, up here in Maine....


----------



## longknife (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## Ropey (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## Ropey (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 30, 2014)

Alex. said:


>



  I love that!


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 30, 2014)

Care4all said:


> This is my surreal, up here in Maine....



Cool!


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## Alex. (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## Alex. (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## skye (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## Alex. (Oct 1, 2014)




----------



## Alex. (Oct 1, 2014)




----------



## April (Oct 1, 2014)




----------



## April (Oct 1, 2014)




----------



## Alex. (Oct 1, 2014)




----------



## April (Oct 1, 2014)




----------



## Ropey (Oct 2, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Oct 2, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Oct 2, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Oct 2, 2014)




----------



## Ropey (Oct 2, 2014)

Mertex said:


>


----------



## Ropey (Oct 2, 2014)




----------



## Ropey (Oct 2, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Oct 2, 2014)

Mertex said:


>



That is so cool!


----------



## Ropey (Oct 2, 2014)




----------



## Ropey (Oct 2, 2014)




----------



## Ropey (Oct 2, 2014)

And on the same theme.


----------



## Alex. (Oct 2, 2014)




----------



## Alex. (Oct 2, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Oct 2, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Oct 2, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Oct 2, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Oct 2, 2014)




----------



## Alex. (Oct 2, 2014)




----------



## April (Oct 2, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Oct 2, 2014)




----------



## Ropey (Oct 2, 2014)




----------



## April (Oct 2, 2014)




----------



## April (Oct 2, 2014)




----------



## April (Oct 3, 2014)




----------



## Alex. (Oct 3, 2014)




----------



## Alex. (Oct 3, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Oct 3, 2014)




----------



## April (Oct 3, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Oct 3, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Oct 3, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Oct 3, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Oct 3, 2014)




----------



## April (Oct 3, 2014)




----------



## April (Oct 3, 2014)




----------



## eagle1462010 (Oct 3, 2014)

AngelsNDemons said:


>


That's an Awesome Picture.


----------



## Alex. (Oct 3, 2014)




----------



## Mr. H. (Oct 3, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Oct 4, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Oct 4, 2014)




----------



## April (Oct 4, 2014)




----------



## Ropey (Oct 4, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Oct 5, 2014)




----------



## Ropey (Oct 5, 2014)




----------



## Ropey (Oct 5, 2014)




----------



## skye (Oct 5, 2014)




----------



## eagle1462010 (Oct 5, 2014)




----------



## April (Oct 5, 2014)

​


----------



## eagle1462010 (Oct 5, 2014)




----------



## Alex. (Oct 5, 2014)




----------



## Alex. (Oct 5, 2014)




----------



## boedicca (Oct 5, 2014)




----------



## Alex. (Oct 5, 2014)




----------



## westwall (Oct 5, 2014)

I love these threads!


----------



## westwall (Oct 5, 2014)

lightning


----------



## boedicca (Oct 5, 2014)




----------



## westwall (Oct 5, 2014)

island


----------



## boedicca (Oct 5, 2014)




----------



## Alex. (Oct 5, 2014)




----------



## boedicca (Oct 5, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Oct 5, 2014)




----------



## Alex. (Oct 5, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Oct 5, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Oct 5, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Oct 5, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Oct 5, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Oct 5, 2014)




----------



## Delta4Embassy (Oct 5, 2014)

AngelsNDemons said:


>



CGI's finally allowed artists to create anything they can imagine. 

But Dali can still give em a run for their money. 

http://www.dali.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2011/02/37SwansReflectingElephants.jpg






Never seen it online before, but have a poster print in my living room of it, best I could find at link. Are bigger versions avail online, but they seem too bright, or due to dimensions distorted.


----------



## April (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## Alex. (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## Ropey (Oct 6, 2014)

An oldie, but yet still a goodie.


----------



## Ropey (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## Ropey (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## April (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## April (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## April (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## Ropey (Oct 7, 2014)

AngelsNDemons said:


>



That's splendid work.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 7, 2014)

Ropey said:


> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Is that your artwork Angels and Demons?


----------



## Alex. (Oct 7, 2014)




----------



## Alex. (Oct 7, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Oct 7, 2014)

Alex. said:


>



Lol!  Hmm.  Interesting!


----------



## April (Oct 7, 2014)

​


----------



## April (Oct 7, 2014)




----------



## April (Oct 7, 2014)




----------



## Alex. (Oct 8, 2014)




----------



## Alex. (Oct 8, 2014)




----------



## Alex. (Oct 8, 2014)




----------



## April (Oct 8, 2014)




----------



## April (Oct 8, 2014)




----------



## April (Oct 8, 2014)




----------



## April (Oct 8, 2014)




----------



## April (Oct 9, 2014)




----------



## April (Oct 9, 2014)




----------



## Alex. (Oct 10, 2014)




----------



## April (Oct 10, 2014)




----------



## April (Oct 10, 2014)




----------



## April (Oct 10, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Oct 11, 2014)




----------



## skye (Oct 11, 2014)




----------



## Alex. (Oct 11, 2014)




----------



## Alex. (Oct 11, 2014)




----------



## April (Oct 11, 2014)




----------



## Alex. (Oct 11, 2014)




----------



## Alex. (Oct 11, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Oct 12, 2014)




----------



## skye (Oct 12, 2014)




----------



## Alex. (Oct 12, 2014)




----------



## Alex. (Oct 12, 2014)




----------



## Ropey (Oct 12, 2014)




----------



## Ropey (Oct 12, 2014)




----------



## Ropey (Oct 12, 2014)




----------



## Ropey (Oct 12, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## April (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## April (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## April (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## Alex. (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## Alex. (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Oct 14, 2014)




----------



## skye (Oct 14, 2014)




----------



## Ropey (Oct 14, 2014)

Oh, my gourd!


----------



## Ropey (Oct 14, 2014)




----------



## Ropey (Oct 14, 2014)

Wow


----------



## shart_attack (Oct 15, 2014)

Mad_Cabbie said:


>



You need to throw that one into the mix on _this_ thread, too,  homie: thread of nightmares US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


----------



## Ropey (Oct 15, 2014)




----------



## Ropey (Oct 15, 2014)




----------



## Ropey (Oct 15, 2014)




----------



## Ropey (Oct 15, 2014)




----------



## Alex. (Oct 15, 2014)




----------



## Alex. (Oct 15, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Oct 15, 2014)




----------



## April (Oct 15, 2014)




----------



## April (Oct 15, 2014)




----------



## April (Oct 15, 2014)




----------



## Alex. (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Alex. (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## April (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## April (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Oct 17, 2014)




----------



## April (Oct 18, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Oct 18, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Oct 18, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Oct 18, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Oct 18, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Oct 18, 2014)




----------



## Ropey (Oct 18, 2014)




----------



## April (Oct 18, 2014)




----------



## April (Oct 18, 2014)




----------



## April (Oct 18, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Oct 19, 2014)




----------



## Alex. (Oct 19, 2014)




----------



## Alex. (Oct 19, 2014)




----------



## April (Oct 19, 2014)




----------



## April (Oct 19, 2014)




----------



## April (Oct 19, 2014)




----------



## skye (Oct 20, 2014)




----------



## April (Oct 20, 2014)




----------



## April (Oct 20, 2014)




----------



## April (Oct 20, 2014)




----------



## Alex. (Oct 20, 2014)




----------



## Alex. (Oct 20, 2014)




----------



## Alex. (Oct 20, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## skye (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Oct 22, 2014)




----------



## April (Oct 22, 2014)




----------



## April (Oct 22, 2014)




----------



## April (Oct 22, 2014)




----------



## April (Oct 22, 2014)




----------



## skye (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## skye (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## April (Oct 23, 2014)

​


----------



## April (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## April (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## Alex. (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## Alex. (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## Alex. (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## April (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## April (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## April (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## April (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## Alex. (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## April (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## April (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## April (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## MeBelle (Oct 27, 2014)




----------



## MeBelle (Oct 27, 2014)




----------



## MeBelle (Oct 27, 2014)




----------



## MeBelle (Oct 27, 2014)




----------



## MeBelle (Oct 27, 2014)




----------



## MeBelle (Oct 27, 2014)




----------



## MeBelle (Oct 27, 2014)




----------



## MeBelle (Oct 27, 2014)




----------



## MeBelle (Oct 27, 2014)




----------



## MeBelle (Oct 27, 2014)




----------



## MeBelle (Oct 27, 2014)




----------



## April (Oct 27, 2014)




----------



## April (Oct 27, 2014)




----------



## April (Oct 27, 2014)




----------



## Alex. (Oct 28, 2014)




----------



## Alex. (Oct 28, 2014)




----------



## skye (Oct 28, 2014)




----------



## Alex. (Oct 28, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Oct 30, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Oct 30, 2014)




----------



## Alex. (Oct 30, 2014)




----------



## Ropey (Oct 31, 2014)




----------



## Ropey (Oct 31, 2014)

Tonight's a great night. 

Have fun.


----------



## Ropey (Oct 31, 2014)




----------



## Ropey (Oct 31, 2014)




----------



## April (Oct 31, 2014)




----------



## April (Oct 31, 2014)




----------



## April (Oct 31, 2014)




----------



## Alex. (Nov 1, 2014)




----------



## April (Nov 1, 2014)




----------



## April (Nov 1, 2014)




----------



## April (Nov 1, 2014)




----------



## Ropey (Nov 2, 2014)




----------



## Ropey (Nov 2, 2014)




----------



## Ropey (Nov 2, 2014)




----------



## Alex. (Nov 2, 2014)




----------



## Alex. (Nov 2, 2014)




----------



## April (Nov 2, 2014)




----------



## April (Nov 2, 2014)




----------



## April (Nov 2, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Nov 3, 2014)




----------



## April (Nov 3, 2014)




----------



## April (Nov 3, 2014)




----------



## April (Nov 3, 2014)




----------



## eagle1462010 (Nov 3, 2014)




----------



## eagle1462010 (Nov 3, 2014)




----------



## Ropey (Nov 4, 2014)




----------



## Ropey (Nov 4, 2014)




----------



## Alex. (Nov 4, 2014)




----------



## Alex. (Nov 4, 2014)




----------



## Alex. (Nov 4, 2014)




----------



## April (Nov 4, 2014)




----------



## Alex. (Nov 4, 2014)




----------



## April (Nov 4, 2014)




----------



## Alex. (Nov 4, 2014)




----------



## Alex. (Nov 4, 2014)




----------



## Alex. (Nov 4, 2014)




----------



## April (Nov 4, 2014)




----------



## April (Nov 5, 2014)




----------



## April (Nov 5, 2014)




----------



## April (Nov 5, 2014)




----------



## eagle1462010 (Nov 5, 2014)




----------



## Ropey (Nov 6, 2014)




----------



## Ropey (Nov 6, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Nov 6, 2014)




----------



## skye (Nov 6, 2014)




----------



## Alex. (Nov 6, 2014)




----------



## Alex. (Nov 6, 2014)




----------



## skye (Nov 7, 2014)




----------



## April (Nov 7, 2014)




----------



## April (Nov 7, 2014)




----------



## April (Nov 7, 2014)




----------



## BlackSand (Nov 7, 2014)

*I like the opposite of surreal in art ... The stark naked truth.*
But I enjoyed the rest of the thread ... Thanks!





.


----------



## Ropey (Nov 8, 2014)




----------



## Ropey (Nov 8, 2014)




----------



## skye (Nov 8, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Nov 9, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Nov 9, 2014)




----------



## Wolfsister77 (Nov 9, 2014)




----------



## Alex. (Nov 9, 2014)




----------



## April (Nov 9, 2014)




----------



## April (Nov 9, 2014)




----------



## April (Nov 9, 2014)




----------



## Alex. (Nov 9, 2014)




----------



## Votto (Nov 9, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## April (Nov 11, 2014)




----------



## April (Nov 11, 2014)




----------



## April (Nov 11, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Nov 11, 2014)




----------



## Alex. (Nov 11, 2014)




----------



## eagle1462010 (Nov 11, 2014)




----------



## eagle1462010 (Nov 11, 2014)




----------



## April (Nov 11, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Nov 12, 2014)




----------



## skye (Nov 12, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Nov 13, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Nov 13, 2014)




----------



## Alex. (Nov 13, 2014)




----------



## BlackSand (Nov 13, 2014)




----------



## April (Nov 13, 2014)




----------



## April (Nov 13, 2014)




----------



## April (Nov 13, 2014)




----------



## April (Nov 13, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Nov 14, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Nov 14, 2014)




----------



## skye (Nov 14, 2014)




----------



## skye (Nov 15, 2014)




----------



## April (Nov 15, 2014)




----------



## Alex. (Nov 15, 2014)




----------



## Alex. (Nov 15, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## April (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## April (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## April (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## Alex. (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## Alex. (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Nov 17, 2014)




----------



## April (Nov 17, 2014)




----------



## April (Nov 17, 2014)




----------



## saveliberty (Nov 17, 2014)

AngelsNDemons said:


>



Next time skip taco night.


----------



## Alex. (Nov 17, 2014)




----------



## skye (Nov 17, 2014)




----------



## April (Nov 17, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


----------



## April (Nov 17, 2014)




----------



## Alex. (Nov 17, 2014)




----------



## Alex. (Nov 17, 2014)




----------



## April (Nov 17, 2014)




----------



## April (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## April (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## April (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Nov 20, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Nov 20, 2014)




----------



## April (Nov 20, 2014)




----------



## April (Nov 20, 2014)




----------



## April (Nov 20, 2014)




----------



## April (Nov 20, 2014)

longknife said:


>



I love this..


----------



## longknife (Nov 21, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Nov 21, 2014)




----------



## eagle1462010 (Nov 21, 2014)

AngelsNDemons said:


>


THAT IS AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## April (Nov 21, 2014)




----------



## April (Nov 21, 2014)




----------



## eagle1462010 (Nov 21, 2014)




----------



## April (Nov 21, 2014)




----------



## Alex. (Nov 21, 2014)




----------



## skye (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## April (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## April (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## April (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Nov 23, 2014)




----------



## skye (Nov 23, 2014)




----------



## April (Nov 23, 2014)




----------



## April (Nov 23, 2014)




----------



## April (Nov 23, 2014)




----------



## saveliberty (Nov 23, 2014)

AngelsNDemons said:


>



Pretty handy on Jeopardy...


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 23, 2014)

AngelsNDemons said:


>



What some people think parallel parking is like.


----------



## April (Nov 23, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Right?


----------



## Alex. (Nov 24, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Nov 24, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Nov 24, 2014)




----------



## Alex. (Nov 24, 2014)




----------



## skye (Nov 24, 2014)

Sad Piano


----------



## skye (Nov 24, 2014)




----------



## Alex. (Nov 24, 2014)




----------



## Alex. (Nov 24, 2014)




----------



## Alex. (Nov 24, 2014)




----------



## Esmeralda (Nov 24, 2014)




----------



## Esmeralda (Nov 24, 2014)




----------



## Esmeralda (Nov 25, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Nov 25, 2014)




----------



## April (Nov 25, 2014)




----------



## April (Nov 25, 2014)




----------



## April (Nov 25, 2014)




----------



## skye (Nov 26, 2014)




----------



## skye (Nov 26, 2014)




----------



## skye (Nov 26, 2014)




----------



## Alex. (Nov 26, 2014)




----------



## Alex. (Nov 26, 2014)




----------



## Alex. (Nov 26, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Nov 27, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Nov 27, 2014)




----------



## April (Nov 27, 2014)




----------



## skye (Nov 27, 2014)




----------



## Alex. (Nov 27, 2014)




----------



## Alex. (Nov 27, 2014)




----------



## Alex. (Nov 27, 2014)




----------



## Alex. (Nov 27, 2014)




----------



## April (Nov 29, 2014)




----------



## Alex. (Nov 29, 2014)




----------



## April (Nov 29, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Nov 30, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Nov 30, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Nov 30, 2014)




----------



## Alex. (Nov 30, 2014)




----------



## Alex. (Nov 30, 2014)




----------



## Alex. (Nov 30, 2014)




----------



## Iceweasel (Nov 30, 2014)




----------



## Iceweasel (Nov 30, 2014)




----------



## Alex. (Nov 30, 2014)




----------



## Alex. (Nov 30, 2014)




----------



## April (Nov 30, 2014)




----------



## April (Nov 30, 2014)




----------



## Votto (Nov 30, 2014)

0
1



- See more at: Funny Pictures Quotes Pics Photos Images. Videos of Really Very Cute animals.


----------



## April (Nov 30, 2014)




----------



## skye (Dec 1, 2014)




----------



## Alex. (Dec 1, 2014)




----------



## April (Dec 1, 2014)




----------



## April (Dec 1, 2014)




----------



## April (Dec 1, 2014)




----------



## April (Dec 1, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Dec 2, 2014)




----------



## Alex. (Dec 2, 2014)




----------



## skye (Dec 2, 2014)




----------



## April (Dec 2, 2014)




----------



## Alex. (Dec 2, 2014)




----------



## skye (Dec 3, 2014)




----------



## April (Dec 3, 2014)




----------



## Alex. (Dec 3, 2014)




----------



## Alex. (Dec 3, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Dec 5, 2014)




----------



## skye (Dec 5, 2014)




----------



## April (Dec 5, 2014)




----------



## April (Dec 6, 2014)




----------



## Alex. (Dec 6, 2014)




----------



## April (Dec 6, 2014)




----------



## Alex. (Dec 7, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Dec 8, 2014)




----------



## skye (Dec 8, 2014)




----------



## Alex. (Dec 8, 2014)




----------



## April (Dec 9, 2014)




----------



## skye (Dec 9, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Dec 10, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Dec 10, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Dec 10, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Dec 10, 2014)




----------



## April (Dec 10, 2014)




----------



## BlackSand (Dec 10, 2014)

AngelsNDemons said:


>



Hey .. I don't mean to interrupt but you know I like Royo.
Some stuff you have posted lately (like the picture above) is similar but I am not aware of the artist. Can I ask you for the name if you know?

Thanks either way!

.


----------



## April (Dec 10, 2014)




----------



## April (Dec 10, 2014)

BlackSand said:


> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Karol Bak...he's amazing! I rate his work right up there with Royo.


----------



## skye (Dec 11, 2014)




----------



## April (Dec 11, 2014)




----------



## April (Dec 11, 2014)




----------



## April (Dec 11, 2014)




----------



## MeBelle (Dec 11, 2014)




----------



## MeBelle (Dec 11, 2014)




----------



## MeBelle (Dec 11, 2014)




----------



## BlackSand (Dec 11, 2014)




----------



## BlackSand (Dec 11, 2014)




----------



## MeBelle (Dec 11, 2014)

skye said:


>



That's funny! lol


----------



## BlackSand (Dec 12, 2014)




----------



## April (Dec 12, 2014)




----------



## April (Dec 12, 2014)




----------



## April (Dec 12, 2014)




----------



## Alex. (Dec 12, 2014)




----------



## Alex. (Dec 12, 2014)




----------



## April (Dec 12, 2014)




----------



## Alex. (Dec 12, 2014)




----------



## BlackSand (Dec 12, 2014)




----------



## Alex. (Dec 12, 2014)




----------



## April (Dec 12, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Dec 13, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Dec 13, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Dec 13, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Dec 13, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Dec 13, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Dec 13, 2014)




----------



## BlackSand (Dec 13, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Dec 13, 2014)




----------



## skye (Dec 14, 2014)




----------



## skye (Dec 14, 2014)




----------



## Alex. (Dec 14, 2014)




----------



## Alex. (Dec 14, 2014)




----------



## Alex. (Dec 14, 2014)




----------



## BlackSand (Dec 14, 2014)




----------



## April (Dec 14, 2014)




----------



## April (Dec 14, 2014)




----------



## April (Dec 14, 2014)




----------



## Alex. (Dec 14, 2014)




----------



## BlackSand (Dec 15, 2014)




----------



## April (Dec 15, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Dec 15, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Dec 15, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Dec 15, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Dec 15, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Dec 15, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Dec 15, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Dec 15, 2014)




----------



## April (Dec 16, 2014)




----------



## April (Dec 16, 2014)




----------



## April (Dec 16, 2014)




----------



## April (Dec 16, 2014)




----------



## April (Dec 16, 2014)




----------



## April (Dec 16, 2014)




----------



## Alex. (Dec 17, 2014)




----------



## Alex. (Dec 17, 2014)




----------



## April (Dec 17, 2014)




----------



## April (Dec 17, 2014)




----------



## April (Dec 17, 2014)




----------



## skye (Dec 17, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Dec 18, 2014)




----------



## skye (Dec 18, 2014)




----------



## asterism (Dec 19, 2014)

Here's a star trail video I made tonight.

View My Video


----------



## April (Dec 20, 2014)

asterism said:


> Here's a star trail video I made tonight.
> 
> View My Video



That was pretty cool...thanks for sharing!


----------



## April (Dec 20, 2014)




----------



## Judicial review (Dec 20, 2014)

These photos are useful in more ways than one.  Thanks.


----------



## April (Dec 20, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Dec 20, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Dec 20, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Dec 20, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Dec 20, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Dec 20, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Dec 20, 2014)




----------



## skye (Dec 20, 2014)




----------



## skye (Dec 20, 2014)




----------



## skye (Dec 20, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Dec 21, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Dec 21, 2014)




----------



## April (Dec 21, 2014)




----------



## April (Dec 21, 2014)




----------



## April (Dec 21, 2014)




----------



## Alex. (Dec 21, 2014)




----------



## Alex. (Dec 21, 2014)




----------



## Alex. (Dec 21, 2014)




----------



## Alex. (Dec 21, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Dec 22, 2014)




----------



## Alex. (Dec 22, 2014)




----------



## Alex. (Dec 22, 2014)




----------



## April (Dec 22, 2014)




----------



## April (Dec 22, 2014)




----------



## April (Dec 22, 2014)




----------



## April (Dec 22, 2014)




----------



## April (Dec 22, 2014)




----------



## Alex. (Dec 23, 2014)




----------



## Alex. (Dec 23, 2014)




----------



## Alex. (Dec 23, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Dec 23, 2014)




----------



## skye (Dec 23, 2014)




----------



## skye (Dec 23, 2014)




----------



## April (Dec 24, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (Dec 24, 2014)




----------



## April (Dec 24, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (Dec 24, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (Dec 24, 2014)




----------



## skye (Dec 24, 2014)




----------



## April (Dec 25, 2014)




----------



## April (Dec 25, 2014)




----------



## April (Dec 25, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Dec 26, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Alex. (Dec 28, 2014)




----------



## Alex. (Dec 28, 2014)




----------



## April (Dec 28, 2014)




----------



## April (Dec 28, 2014)




----------



## BlackSand (Dec 29, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Dec 29, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Dec 29, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Dec 29, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Dec 29, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Dec 29, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Dec 29, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Dec 29, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Dec 29, 2014)




----------



## April (Dec 29, 2014)




----------



## April (Dec 29, 2014)




----------



## April (Dec 29, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Dec 30, 2014)




----------



## Alex. (Dec 30, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Jan 1, 2015)




----------



## Mertex (Jan 1, 2015)




----------



## Mertex (Jan 1, 2015)




----------



## April (Jan 1, 2015)




----------



## Vigilante (Jan 1, 2015)




----------



## Vigilante (Jan 1, 2015)




----------



## Vigilante (Jan 1, 2015)




----------



## Vigilante (Jan 1, 2015)




----------



## Vigilante (Jan 1, 2015)




----------



## Vigilante (Jan 1, 2015)




----------



## Vigilante (Jan 1, 2015)




----------



## Vigilante (Jan 1, 2015)




----------



## Vigilante (Jan 1, 2015)




----------



## Vigilante (Jan 1, 2015)




----------



## BlackSand (Jan 1, 2015)




----------



## Vigilante (Jan 1, 2015)




----------



## Vigilante (Jan 1, 2015)




----------



## Vigilante (Jan 1, 2015)




----------



## Vigilante (Jan 1, 2015)




----------



## Vigilante (Jan 1, 2015)




----------



## Vigilante (Jan 1, 2015)




----------



## Vigilante (Jan 1, 2015)




----------



## Vigilante (Jan 1, 2015)




----------



## Vigilante (Jan 1, 2015)




----------



## Vigilante (Jan 1, 2015)




----------



## Vigilante (Jan 1, 2015)




----------



## Vigilante (Jan 1, 2015)




----------



## BlackSand (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## April (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## Mertex (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## Mertex (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## Mertex (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jan 5, 2015)




----------



## April (Jan 5, 2015)




----------



## April (Jan 5, 2015)




----------



## April (Jan 5, 2015)




----------



## BlackSand (Jan 6, 2015)




----------



## Mertex (Jan 6, 2015)




----------



## Mertex (Jan 6, 2015)




----------



## Mertex (Jan 6, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jan 7, 2015)




----------



## April (Jan 7, 2015)




----------



## April (Jan 7, 2015)




----------



## skye (Jan 7, 2015)




----------



## April (Jan 7, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Jan 8, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Jan 9, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jan 9, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jan 9, 2015)




----------



## April (Jan 9, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jan 10, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Jan 10, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Jan 10, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Jan 10, 2015)




----------



## April (Jan 11, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jan 11, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jan 11, 2015)




----------



## April (Jan 11, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jan 12, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## April (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jan 14, 2015)




----------



## Mertex (Jan 14, 2015)




----------



## Mertex (Jan 14, 2015)




----------



## Mertex (Jan 14, 2015)




----------



## April (Jan 15, 2015)




----------



## eagle1462010 (Jan 15, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## April (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## April (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## April (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jan 17, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jan 17, 2015)




----------



## skye (Jan 17, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## skye (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## Mertex (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## Mertex (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## skye (Jan 19, 2015)




----------



## April (Jan 19, 2015)




----------



## April (Jan 19, 2015)




----------



## April (Jan 19, 2015)




----------



## April (Jan 19, 2015)




----------



## April (Jan 19, 2015)




----------



## April (Jan 19, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Jan 19, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jan 20, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jan 20, 2015)




----------



## Mertex (Jan 20, 2015)




----------



## Mertex (Jan 20, 2015)




----------



## Mertex (Jan 20, 2015)




----------



## Mertex (Jan 20, 2015)




----------



## Mertex (Jan 20, 2015)




----------



## Mertex (Jan 20, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jan 22, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jan 22, 2015)




----------



## skye (Jan 22, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jan 23, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jan 23, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Jan 23, 2015)




----------



## April (Jan 24, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jan 25, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jan 25, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jan 26, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jan 26, 2015)




----------



## April (Jan 26, 2015)




----------



## April (Jan 26, 2015)




----------



## April (Jan 26, 2015)




----------



## April (Jan 26, 2015)




----------



## April (Jan 26, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jan 27, 2015)




----------



## April (Jan 27, 2015)




----------



## Mertex (Jan 28, 2015)




----------



## Mertex (Jan 28, 2015)




----------



## Mertex (Jan 28, 2015)




----------



## Mertex (Jan 28, 2015)




----------



## Mertex (Jan 28, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jan 28, 2015)




----------



## skye (Jan 28, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Jan 28, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Jan 28, 2015)




----------



## skye (Jan 29, 2015)




----------



## eagle1462010 (Jan 29, 2015)

skye said:


>


Nice tail sweetie pie.......................


----------



## Alex. (Jan 30, 2015)




----------



## April (Feb 1, 2015)




----------



## April (Feb 1, 2015)




----------



## April (Feb 1, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Feb 1, 2015)




----------



## April (Feb 2, 2015)




----------



## April (Feb 2, 2015)




----------



## April (Feb 2, 2015)




----------



## Vigilante (Feb 2, 2015)




----------



## April (Feb 2, 2015)

Vigilante said:


>



Love it!


----------



## Vigilante (Feb 2, 2015)

I like dino's..... Had one as a pet when I was a wee lad!


----------



## April (Feb 2, 2015)

Vigilante said:


> I like dino's..... Had one as a pet when I was a wee lad!



Awwww...how...cute!


----------



## eagle1462010 (Feb 2, 2015)




----------



## Vigilante (Feb 2, 2015)

I also have a cat named Dino....he eats more than any 2 others..... That just might be his tail!


----------



## April (Feb 2, 2015)

Vigilante said:


> I also have a cat named Dino....he eats more than any 2 others..... That just might be his tail!



Too cute!


----------



## eagle1462010 (Feb 2, 2015)




----------



## Vigilante (Feb 2, 2015)




----------



## eagle1462010 (Feb 2, 2015)




----------



## eagle1462010 (Feb 2, 2015)




----------



## Vigilante (Feb 2, 2015)

Skinning the cat....


----------



## Alex. (Feb 3, 2015)




----------



## g5000 (Feb 3, 2015)

Umberto Boccioni: States of Mind.  The Farewell.


----------



## g5000 (Feb 3, 2015)

Umberto Boccioni: States of Mind. State of Mind of Those Who Go


----------



## g5000 (Feb 3, 2015)

Umberto Boccioni: States of Mind. State of Mind of Those Who Stay


----------



## longknife (Feb 4, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Feb 4, 2015)




----------



## April (Feb 4, 2015)




----------



## April (Feb 5, 2015)




----------



## April (Feb 5, 2015)




----------



## April (Feb 5, 2015)




----------



## April (Feb 5, 2015)




----------



## eagle1462010 (Feb 7, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Feb 8, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Feb 8, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Feb 8, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Feb 8, 2015)




----------



## Mertex (Feb 8, 2015)




----------



## Mertex (Feb 8, 2015)




----------



## Mertex (Feb 8, 2015)




----------



## Mertex (Feb 8, 2015)




----------



## Mertex (Feb 8, 2015)




----------



## Mertex (Feb 8, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Feb 9, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Feb 9, 2015)




----------



## g5000 (Feb 9, 2015)




----------



## g5000 (Feb 9, 2015)




----------



## g5000 (Feb 9, 2015)




----------



## g5000 (Feb 9, 2015)




----------



## skye (Feb 9, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Feb 9, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Feb 9, 2015)




----------



## April (Feb 10, 2015)




----------



## April (Feb 10, 2015)




----------



## April (Feb 10, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Feb 10, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Feb 10, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Feb 10, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Feb 11, 2015)




----------



## skye (Feb 11, 2015)




----------



## April (Feb 11, 2015)




----------



## skye (Feb 11, 2015)




----------



## April (Feb 11, 2015)




----------



## April (Feb 11, 2015)




----------



## skye (Feb 11, 2015)




----------



## April (Feb 11, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Feb 11, 2015)




----------



## Vigilante (Feb 11, 2015)




----------



## Vigilante (Feb 11, 2015)




----------



## Vigilante (Feb 11, 2015)




----------



## Vigilante (Feb 11, 2015)




----------



## Vigilante (Feb 11, 2015)




----------



## Vigilante (Feb 11, 2015)




----------



## Vigilante (Feb 11, 2015)




----------



## Vigilante (Feb 11, 2015)




----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 11, 2015)




----------



## April (Feb 11, 2015)




----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 11, 2015)




----------



## Vigilante (Feb 11, 2015)

Boris is my favorite Fantasy painter, been to his studio many times in Pa., also have a room with 12 of his paintings hung, and surrounded by Franklin Mint Art they did of his many works.....My own museum, if you will! Unfortunately many of his artworks are nudes which I can't post here! Boris was a world class body builder when much younger. along with long time paramour,  Julie Bell. Here are some of Julie's works, as you can see they are remarkably similar to Boris's, as if one mind in 2 bodies!


----------



## Vigilante (Feb 11, 2015)




----------



## Vigilante (Feb 11, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Feb 11, 2015)




----------



## Vigilante (Feb 11, 2015)

Julie used Boris as a model for this one!


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 11, 2015)




----------



## Vigilante (Feb 11, 2015)




----------



## Vigilante (Feb 11, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Feb 11, 2015)




----------



## Vigilante (Feb 11, 2015)




----------



## Vigilante (Feb 11, 2015)




----------



## Vigilante (Feb 11, 2015)




----------



## Vigilante (Feb 11, 2015)




----------



## April (Feb 11, 2015)

Vigilante said:


> Boris is my favorite Fantasy painter, been to his studio many times in Pa., also have a room with 12 of his paintings hung, and surrounded by Franklin Mint Art they did of his many works.....My own museum, if you will! Unfortunately many of his artworks are nudes which I can't post here! Boris was a world class body builder when much younger. along with long time paramour,  Julie Bell. Here are some of Julie's works, as you can see they are remarkably similar to Boris's, as if one mind in 2 bodies!



Boris came into my life before Royo did.


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 11, 2015)




----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 11, 2015)




----------



## Vigilante (Feb 11, 2015)

AngelsNDemons said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Boris is my favorite Fantasy painter, been to his studio many times in Pa., also have a room with 12 of his paintings hung, and surrounded by Franklin Mint Art they did of his many works.....My own museum, if you will! Unfortunately many of his artworks are nudes which I can't post here! Boris was a world class body builder when much younger. along with long time paramour,  Julie Bell. Here are some of Julie's works, as you can see they are remarkably similar to Boris's, as if one mind in 2 bodies!
> ...



I also enjoy Royo's art, but my eye goes for the vibrant reds, blues and greens of Boris, the mostly black and white's. and subdued subjects leave me a little wanting.... not to take anything away from tremendous art!


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 12, 2015)




----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 12, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Feb 12, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Feb 12, 2015)




----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 12, 2015)

Emerald mine......


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 12, 2015)




----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 12, 2015)

Stone Age Swiss Army Knife​


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 12, 2015)




----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 12, 2015)




----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 12, 2015)




----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 12, 2015)




----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 12, 2015)




----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 12, 2015)




----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 12, 2015)




----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 12, 2015)




----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 12, 2015)




----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 12, 2015)




----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 12, 2015)

Our Idiot In Chief Has A "Selfie-Stick"​


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 12, 2015)




----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 12, 2015)




----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 12, 2015)




----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 13, 2015)




----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 13, 2015)




----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 13, 2015)




----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 13, 2015)




----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 13, 2015)




----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 13, 2015)




----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 13, 2015)

*Projections in the Forest*

"Photographer Tarek Mawad and animator Friedrich van Schoor just spent six weeks embedded in nature to create *Bioluminescent Forest*. The filmmakers state that everything you see was created live, without any effects added in post-production”

It’s beautiful,


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 13, 2015)




----------



## BlackSand (Feb 13, 2015)

.


----------



## Alex. (Feb 13, 2015)




----------



## April (Feb 14, 2015)




----------



## April (Feb 14, 2015)




----------



## April (Feb 14, 2015)




----------



## skye (Feb 14, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Feb 14, 2015)




----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 15, 2015)




----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 15, 2015)

This rock formation reminds me of something........​


----------



## longknife (Feb 18, 2015)




----------



## April (Feb 19, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Feb 19, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Feb 19, 2015)




----------



## April (Feb 19, 2015)




----------



## skye (Feb 23, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Feb 23, 2015)




----------



## April (Feb 23, 2015)




----------



## April (Feb 23, 2015)




----------



## April (Feb 23, 2015)




----------



## Mertex (Feb 23, 2015)




----------



## Mertex (Feb 23, 2015)




----------



## Mertex (Feb 23, 2015)




----------



## Mertex (Feb 23, 2015)




----------



## Mertex (Feb 23, 2015)




----------



## Mertex (Feb 23, 2015)




----------



## Mertex (Feb 23, 2015)




----------



## Mertex (Feb 23, 2015)




----------



## April (Feb 25, 2015)

​/


----------



## April (Feb 26, 2015)




----------



## April (Feb 26, 2015)




----------



## April (Feb 26, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Feb 27, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Feb 28, 2015)




----------



## skye (Mar 1, 2015)




----------



## skye (Mar 1, 2015)




----------



## skye (Mar 1, 2015)




----------



## April (Mar 1, 2015)




----------



## April (Mar 1, 2015)




----------



## April (Mar 1, 2015)




----------



## April (Mar 1, 2015)




----------



## April (Mar 1, 2015)




----------



## April (Mar 1, 2015)




----------



## April (Mar 3, 2015)

lol​


----------



## April (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## April (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## April (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Mar 4, 2015)




----------



## April (Mar 5, 2015)




----------



## April (Mar 5, 2015)




----------



## April (Mar 5, 2015)




----------



## April (Mar 5, 2015)




----------



## April (Mar 5, 2015)




----------



## April (Mar 5, 2015)




----------



## April (Mar 5, 2015)




----------



## skye (Mar 6, 2015)




----------



## BlackSand (Mar 6, 2015)

skye said:


>



Wow ... I wonder if those are the mink fake eyelashes I heard New Yorkers on television talking about?

.


----------



## Alex. (Mar 6, 2015)




----------



## April (Mar 6, 2015)




----------



## skye (Mar 6, 2015)




----------



## skye (Mar 6, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Mar 6, 2015)




----------



## April (Mar 6, 2015)




----------



## April (Mar 7, 2015)




----------



## April (Mar 7, 2015)




----------



## April (Mar 7, 2015)




----------



## April (Mar 8, 2015)




----------



## April (Mar 8, 2015)




----------



## April (Mar 8, 2015)




----------



## skye (Mar 8, 2015)

C'mon everybody...


----------



## April (Mar 8, 2015)




----------



## skye (Mar 8, 2015)

c'mon everybody


----------



## BlackSand (Mar 8, 2015)

AngelsNDemons said:


>



Uh ... I am a pretty steady person not easily shaken by just about anything.
At the same time ... For some odd reason ... This picture kind of freaks me out.

Of all the stuff in this thread ... Why the heck would this picture freak me out?

.


----------



## skye (Mar 8, 2015)




----------



## April (Mar 9, 2015)

BlackSand said:


> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...




It _is_ a bit creepy, isn't it?


----------



## April (Mar 9, 2015)




----------



## April (Mar 9, 2015)




----------



## April (Mar 9, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Mar 10, 2015)




----------



## skye (Mar 10, 2015)




----------



## BlackSand (Mar 10, 2015)

longknife said:


>



Got to be pretty frustrating since the plug won't work in the socket on the pillow.


----------



## Alex. (Mar 10, 2015)




----------



## skye (Mar 10, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Mar 10, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Mar 10, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Mar 10, 2015)




----------



## emilynghiem (Mar 10, 2015)

Cartoon Ren 6 - Worth1000 Contests

Cartoons meet Renaissance and Surrealist Art


----------



## Alex. (Mar 10, 2015)




----------



## skye (Mar 12, 2015)




----------



## Mertex (Mar 12, 2015)




----------



## Mertex (Mar 12, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Mar 13, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Mar 14, 2015)




----------



## Mertex (Mar 14, 2015)




----------



## Mertex (Mar 14, 2015)




----------



## Mertex (Mar 14, 2015)




----------



## Mertex (Mar 14, 2015)




----------



## Mertex (Mar 14, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Mar 14, 2015)




----------



## April (Mar 14, 2015)




----------



## April (Mar 14, 2015)




----------



## April (Mar 14, 2015)




----------



## April (Mar 14, 2015)




----------



## April (Mar 14, 2015)




----------



## April (Mar 14, 2015)




----------



## BlackSand (Mar 14, 2015)

.


----------



## Alex. (Mar 14, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Mar 14, 2015)




----------



## April (Mar 16, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Mar 18, 2015)




----------



## Wyld Kard (Mar 18, 2015)




----------



## April (Mar 18, 2015)




----------



## eots (Mar 18, 2015)

My daughter is a photographer and artist sent her a link she we really enjoy these...thanx


----------



## April (Mar 18, 2015)




----------



## eots (Mar 18, 2015)

eots said:


> My daughter is a photographer and artist sent her a link she we really enjoy these...thanx


ha.. e-mailed me back already.

awesome ! thanks papa !


----------



## April (Mar 19, 2015)




----------



## April (Mar 19, 2015)




----------



## April (Mar 19, 2015)




----------



## Wyld Kard (Mar 19, 2015)




----------



## Wyld Kard (Mar 19, 2015)




----------



## skye (Mar 19, 2015)




----------



## April (Mar 19, 2015)




----------



## April (Mar 19, 2015)




----------



## April (Mar 19, 2015)




----------



## April (Mar 19, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Mar 20, 2015)




----------



## April (Mar 20, 2015)




----------



## Lipush (Mar 20, 2015)

Wow, that's just amazing...!


----------



## Lipush (Mar 20, 2015)




----------



## Lipush (Mar 20, 2015)




----------



## Wyld Kard (Mar 20, 2015)




----------



## April (Mar 21, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Mar 21, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Mar 21, 2015)




----------



## skye (Mar 21, 2015)

In 1936, Meret Oppenheim created the "Le Dejeuner en Fourrure" (Breakfast in Fur).


----------



## April (Mar 21, 2015)




----------



## April (Mar 21, 2015)




----------



## April (Mar 21, 2015)




----------



## April (Mar 21, 2015)




----------



## April (Mar 21, 2015)




----------



## April (Mar 21, 2015)

The above art by Gianluca Mattia​


----------



## skye (Mar 21, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Mar 21, 2015)




----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Mar 23, 2015)




----------



## skye (Mar 23, 2015)




----------



## April (Mar 23, 2015)

...​


----------



## francoHFW (Mar 23, 2015)

Chronological list of Gustav Klimt s main paintings - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## skye (Mar 23, 2015)




----------



## April (Mar 23, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## April (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## April (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## April (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## skye (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## skye (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## BlackSand (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## April (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## April (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## April (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## April (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## April (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## BlackSand (Mar 24, 2015)

​


----------



## Esmeralda (Mar 25, 2015)




----------



## skye (Mar 25, 2015)




----------



## Wyld Kard (Mar 25, 2015)




----------



## Wyld Kard (Mar 25, 2015)




----------



## April (Mar 27, 2015)




----------



## April (Mar 27, 2015)




----------



## April (Mar 27, 2015)




----------



## April (Mar 27, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Mar 27, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Mar 28, 2015)




----------



## skye (Mar 28, 2015)




----------



## skye (Mar 28, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Mar 28, 2015)




----------



## skye (Mar 28, 2015)




----------



## April (Mar 29, 2015)




----------



## April (Mar 29, 2015)




----------



## April (Mar 29, 2015)




----------



## skye (Mar 29, 2015)




----------



## skye (Mar 29, 2015)




----------



## April (Mar 30, 2015)

Dark Angel in Camden Market - London.​


----------



## April (Mar 30, 2015)




----------



## April (Mar 30, 2015)




----------



## April (Mar 30, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## April (Apr 2, 2015)




----------



## skye (Apr 2, 2015)




----------



## April (Apr 2, 2015)




----------



## BlackSand (Apr 2, 2015)

​


----------



## April (Apr 2, 2015)




----------



## April (Apr 2, 2015)




----------



## April (Apr 2, 2015)




----------



## skye (Apr 3, 2015)

"The Madonna of Port Lligat"  by Salvador Dali


----------



## skye (Apr 3, 2015)

_*Christ of Saint John of the Cross*_ is a painting by Dali made in 1951.


----------



## April (Apr 5, 2015)

^^^
Beautiful, skye . Thank you for sharing. 

Happy Easter.


----------



## April (Apr 5, 2015)




----------



## boedicca (Apr 5, 2015)

For Ostara:


----------



## boedicca (Apr 5, 2015)




----------



## April (Apr 5, 2015)




----------



## boedicca (Apr 5, 2015)




----------



## April (Apr 5, 2015)




----------



## skye (Apr 5, 2015)

AngelsNDemons said:


> ^^^
> Beautiful, skye . Thank you for sharing.
> 
> Happy Easter.




Happy Easter to you too A&D


----------



## April (Apr 5, 2015)




----------



## boedicca (Apr 5, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Apr 6, 2015)

Happy belated Easter everyone


----------



## Alex. (Apr 6, 2015)

Man Ray: Observatory Time, The Lovers, 1936


----------



## skye (Apr 7, 2015)




----------



## April (Apr 7, 2015)

skye said:


>



Now all we need is the Twilight Zone theme music.......and some anti-seizure medication.


----------



## April (Apr 7, 2015)




----------



## April (Apr 7, 2015)




----------



## April (Apr 7, 2015)




----------



## April (Apr 7, 2015)




----------



## skye (Apr 7, 2015)

AngelsNDemons said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


----------



## April (Apr 7, 2015)

skye said:


> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 8, 2015)




----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 8, 2015)

skye said:


>


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 8, 2015)

Tomorrow or Friday....................FISHING.............


----------



## skye (Apr 8, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Apr 10, 2015)




----------



## skye (Apr 10, 2015)




----------



## Wyld Kard (Apr 10, 2015)




----------



## April (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## April (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## April (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## April (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 11, 2015)

AngelsNDemons said:


>


Your Good..............Great Pics..........


----------



## April (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## April (Apr 13, 2015)




----------



## April (Apr 13, 2015)




----------



## April (Apr 13, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Apr 14, 2015)




----------



## skye (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## April (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## April (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## April (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## April (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## April (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Apr 16, 2015)




----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 16, 2015)




----------



## April (Apr 16, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Apr 16, 2015)

eagle1462010 said:


>


The concept is brilliant






But I am half a moron so what do I know.


----------



## Wyld Kard (Apr 16, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Apr 16, 2015)

*Fly Geyser*
Located on a gated parcel of private property within the million-acre Black Rock Desert, Fly Geyser is not a natural phenomenon. It was created accidentally in 1964 from a geothermal test well inadequately capped. The scalding water has erupted from the well since then, leaving calcium carbonate deposits growing at the rate of several inches per year. The brilliant red and green coloring on the mounds is from thermophilic algae thriving in the extreme micro-climate of the geysers


----------



## April (Apr 16, 2015)

Alex. said:


> *Fly Geyser*
> Located on a gated parcel of private property within the million-acre Black Rock Desert, Fly Geyser is not a natural phenomenon. It was created accidentally in 1964 from a geothermal test well inadequately capped. The scalding water has erupted from the well since then, leaving calcium carbonate deposits growing at the rate of several inches per year. The brilliant red and green coloring on the mounds is from thermophilic algae thriving in the extreme micro-climate of the geysers



So beautiful..


----------



## April (Apr 16, 2015)




----------



## skye (Apr 16, 2015)

Romy Schneider (23 September 1938 – 29 May 1982)


----------



## longknife (Apr 19, 2015)




----------



## April (Apr 19, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Apr 19, 2015)




----------



## April (Apr 19, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Apr 20, 2015)




----------



## skye (Apr 21, 2015)




----------



## April (Apr 22, 2015)




----------



## April (Apr 22, 2015)




----------



## skye (Apr 22, 2015)




----------



## skye (Apr 22, 2015)




----------



## April (Apr 22, 2015)




----------



## April (Apr 24, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Apr 24, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Apr 24, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Apr 24, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Apr 24, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Apr 25, 2015)




----------



## Mertex (Apr 25, 2015)




----------



## Mertex (Apr 25, 2015)




----------



## Mertex (Apr 25, 2015)




----------



## Mertex (Apr 25, 2015)




----------



## Mertex (Apr 25, 2015)




----------



## Mertex (Apr 25, 2015)




----------



## Mertex (Apr 25, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Apr 26, 2015)




----------



## skye (Apr 26, 2015)

Sunset Butterfly


----------



## April (Apr 26, 2015)




----------



## April (Apr 26, 2015)




----------



## April (Apr 26, 2015)




----------



## April (Apr 26, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Apr 28, 2015)




----------



## April (Apr 28, 2015)




----------



## April (Apr 28, 2015)




----------



## April (Apr 28, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Apr 29, 2015)




----------



## BlackSand (Apr 29, 2015)

AngelsNDemons said:


>



Now that is cool ... I cannot think of anywhere I would hang it on the wall though.

.


----------



## April (Apr 30, 2015)




----------



## April (Apr 30, 2015)




----------



## Mertex (Apr 30, 2015)




----------



## Mertex (Apr 30, 2015)




----------



## Mertex (Apr 30, 2015)




----------



## April (May 1, 2015)




----------



## April (May 1, 2015)




----------



## April (May 1, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (May 1, 2015)




----------



## April (May 4, 2015)




----------



## Wyld Kard (May 4, 2015)




----------



## Wyld Kard (May 4, 2015)




----------



## April (May 5, 2015)




----------



## April (May 5, 2015)




----------



## April (May 5, 2015)




----------



## skye (May 6, 2015)




----------



## April (May 6, 2015)




----------



## April (May 6, 2015)




----------



## April (May 6, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (May 6, 2015)




----------



## April (May 6, 2015)




----------



## skye (May 7, 2015)

Museum René Magritte Brussel


----------



## longknife (May 8, 2015)




----------



## Mertex (May 9, 2015)




----------



## Mertex (May 9, 2015)




----------



## Mertex (May 9, 2015)




----------



## Mertex (May 9, 2015)




----------



## Mertex (May 9, 2015)




----------



## Mertex (May 9, 2015)




----------



## Mertex (May 9, 2015)




----------



## skye (May 9, 2015)




----------



## skye (May 9, 2015)




----------



## longknife (May 10, 2015)




----------



## longknife (May 10, 2015)




----------



## April (May 10, 2015)




----------



## skye (May 11, 2015)




----------



## skye (May 11, 2015)




----------



## skye (May 16, 2015)




----------



## skye (May 17, 2015)




----------



## April (May 17, 2015)




----------



## April (May 17, 2015)




----------



## April (May 17, 2015)




----------



## April (May 17, 2015)




----------



## skye (May 18, 2015)




----------



## longknife (May 19, 2015)




----------



## skye (May 19, 2015)

Surreal underwater encounter  in the Colorado River in far west Arizona. ! 


just a joke!


----------



## longknife (May 22, 2015)




----------



## there4eyeM (May 22, 2015)

Hints of nihilism.


----------



## April (May 23, 2015)




----------



## skye (May 25, 2015)




----------



## skye (May 27, 2015)




----------



## April (May 27, 2015)




----------



## April (May 27, 2015)




----------



## April (May 27, 2015)




----------



## April (May 27, 2015)




----------



## April (May 27, 2015)




----------



## April (May 27, 2015)




----------



## April (May 27, 2015)




----------



## April (May 27, 2015)




----------



## longknife (May 28, 2015)

A series of amazing gifs from household liquids @ These Mesmerizing GIFs Were Made From Household Liquids WIRED


----------



## April (May 30, 2015)




----------



## April (May 30, 2015)




----------



## April (May 30, 2015)




----------



## April (May 30, 2015)




----------



## longknife (May 31, 2015)




----------



## longknife (May 31, 2015)




----------



## April (May 31, 2015)




----------



## April (May 31, 2015)




----------



## April (May 31, 2015)




----------



## April (May 31, 2015)




----------



## April (Jun 1, 2015)




----------



## April (Jun 1, 2015)




----------



## April (Jun 1, 2015)




----------



## April (Jun 1, 2015)




----------



## April (Jun 2, 2015)




----------



## April (Jun 2, 2015)




----------



## skye (Jun 3, 2015)




----------



## skye (Jun 3, 2015)




----------



## April (Jun 3, 2015)




----------



## April (Jun 3, 2015)




----------



## April (Jun 3, 2015)




----------



## April (Jun 3, 2015)




----------



## April (Jun 3, 2015)




----------



## April (Jun 3, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## April (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## April (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## April (Jun 6, 2015)




----------



## April (Jun 6, 2015)




----------



## April (Jun 6, 2015)




----------



## April (Jun 6, 2015)




----------



## April (Jun 6, 2015)




----------



## April (Jun 6, 2015)




----------



## April (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## April (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## April (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Jun 10, 2015)




----------



## April (Jun 10, 2015)




----------



## April (Jun 10, 2015)




----------



## April (Jun 10, 2015)




----------



## April (Jun 10, 2015)




----------



## April (Jun 10, 2015)




----------



## April (Jun 10, 2015)




----------



## skye (Jun 13, 2015)




----------



## skye (Jun 15, 2015)




----------



## April (Jun 19, 2015)




----------



## April (Jun 19, 2015)




----------



## April (Jun 19, 2015)




----------



## skye (Jun 21, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jun 22, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jun 22, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jun 27, 2015)




----------



## April (Jun 27, 2015)




----------



## April (Jun 27, 2015)




----------



## April (Jun 27, 2015)




----------



## skye (Jun 30, 2015)

Amazonian royal flycatcher -


----------



## April (Jul 1, 2015)




----------



## April (Jul 1, 2015)




----------



## April (Jul 1, 2015)




----------



## April (Jul 1, 2015)




----------



## April (Jul 1, 2015)




----------



## April (Jul 1, 2015)




----------



## Mertex (Jul 2, 2015)




----------



## Mertex (Jul 2, 2015)




----------



## Mertex (Jul 2, 2015)




----------



## April (Jul 2, 2015)




----------



## skye (Jul 2, 2015)




----------



## skye (Jul 2, 2015)




----------



## April (Jul 2, 2015)




----------



## April (Jul 2, 2015)




----------



## April (Jul 2, 2015)




----------



## skye (Jul 3, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Jul 4, 2015)

Happy 4th of July


----------



## longknife (Jul 4, 2015)




----------



## April (Jul 4, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jul 6, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Jul 6, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Jul 6, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Jul 6, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jul 7, 2015)




----------



## skye (Jul 7, 2015)




----------



## skye (Jul 7, 2015)




----------



## skye (Jul 10, 2015)




----------



## skye (Jul 10, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jul 11, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Jul 11, 2015)




----------



## April (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## April (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## April (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## April (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## April (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## April (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## April (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## April (Jul 19, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jul 21, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jul 21, 2015)




----------



## blunthead (Jul 21, 2015)

The Hallucinogenic Toreador - Salvador Dali


----------



## April (Jul 21, 2015)




----------



## April (Jul 21, 2015)




----------



## April (Jul 21, 2015)




----------



## April (Jul 21, 2015)




----------



## April (Jul 23, 2015)




----------



## skye (Jul 23, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jul 25, 2015)




----------



## April (Jul 27, 2015)




----------



## April (Jul 27, 2015)




----------



## April (Jul 27, 2015)




----------



## April (Jul 27, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jul 28, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jul 29, 2015)




----------



## April (Jul 29, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jul 30, 2015)




----------



## April (Jul 30, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jul 31, 2015)




----------



## April (Jul 31, 2015)




----------



## skye (Aug 1, 2015)




----------



## skye (Aug 1, 2015)




----------



## April (Aug 2, 2015)




----------



## April (Aug 2, 2015)




----------



## April (Aug 2, 2015)




----------



## April (Aug 2, 2015)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Aug 2, 2015)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Aug 2, 2015)

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Aug 2, 2015)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Aug 2, 2015)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Aug 2, 2015)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Aug 3, 2015)

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## April (Aug 3, 2015)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Aug 3, 2015)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## longknife (Aug 4, 2015)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Aug 4, 2015)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## April (Aug 5, 2015)




----------



## April (Aug 5, 2015)




----------



## April (Aug 5, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Aug 6, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Aug 6, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Aug 6, 2015)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Aug 6, 2015)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## skye (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## Mertex (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Aug 8, 2015)




----------



## April (Aug 8, 2015)




----------



## April (Aug 8, 2015)




----------



## April (Aug 8, 2015)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Aug 9, 2015)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Alex. (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## April (Aug 9, 2015)

Alex. said:


>



omg...toooo funny and cute!  Luv this!


----------



## Alex. (Aug 9, 2015)

AngelsNDemons said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Halloween fun and a joke on the sticks in the mud.


----------



## skye (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Aug 10, 2015)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## skye (Aug 10, 2015)




----------



## skye (Aug 10, 2015)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Aug 11, 2015)

*****HAPPY SMILE*****


----------



## longknife (Aug 12, 2015)




----------



## skye (Aug 15, 2015)




----------



## skye (Aug 15, 2015)




----------



## April (Aug 15, 2015)




----------



## April (Aug 15, 2015)




----------



## April (Aug 16, 2015)




----------



## April (Aug 16, 2015)




----------



## April (Aug 16, 2015)




----------



## April (Aug 16, 2015)




----------



## April (Aug 16, 2015)




----------



## skye (Aug 20, 2015)

Mona Lisa selfie


----------



## skye (Aug 20, 2015)




----------



## April (Aug 20, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Aug 21, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Aug 21, 2015)




----------



## skye (Aug 21, 2015)

his room’ after ‘the bedroom’ by vincent van gogh, 1888


----------



## April (Aug 22, 2015)




----------



## April (Aug 22, 2015)




----------



## April (Aug 22, 2015)




----------



## skye (Aug 22, 2015)




----------



## skye (Aug 22, 2015)




----------



## April (Aug 23, 2015)

The following images are just absolutely amazing...brilliant...









​...one mans trash is another mans treasure.
​


----------



## April (Aug 23, 2015)




----------



## April (Aug 23, 2015)




----------



## April (Aug 23, 2015)

Just...wow.​


----------



## longknife (Aug 25, 2015)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Aug 26, 2015)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Aug 26, 2015)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Aug 26, 2015)

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Aug 26, 2015)

Wear your headphones, sit back and get comfortable, hit play, and close your eyes until the end of the song...

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Aug 27, 2015)

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## April (Aug 27, 2015)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Aug 27, 2015)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Aug 28, 2015)

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Alex. (Aug 28, 2015)




----------



## April (Aug 29, 2015)




----------



## April (Aug 29, 2015)




----------



## skye (Aug 29, 2015)




----------



## skye (Aug 29, 2015)




----------



## April (Aug 29, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Aug 29, 2015)

Max Ernst, "Epiphany," 1940


----------



## longknife (Aug 30, 2015)




----------



## Moonglow (Aug 30, 2015)




----------



## skye (Aug 30, 2015)




----------



## skye (Aug 30, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Aug 30, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Aug 30, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Aug 30, 2015)




----------



## BlackSand (Sep 2, 2015)

.​


​
.​


----------



## BlackSand (Sep 2, 2015)

.​


​.​


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Sep 4, 2015)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Sep 4, 2015)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Sep 4, 2015)

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Wyld Kard (Sep 4, 2015)




----------



## Wyld Kard (Sep 5, 2015)




----------



## skye (Sep 5, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Sep 6, 2015)




----------



## April (Sep 7, 2015)

Moonglow said:


>


Um...what is surreal about a cheaters site? 

Dammit moonie...don't make me get the whip out...you know what happened last time...


----------



## April (Sep 7, 2015)

Wildcard said:


>



Where have you been hiding? 

Good to see you, Mr. R...


----------



## April (Sep 7, 2015)




----------



## April (Sep 7, 2015)




----------



## April (Sep 7, 2015)




----------



## April (Sep 7, 2015)




----------



## Moonglow (Sep 7, 2015)

AngelsNDemons said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


----------



## Wyld Kard (Sep 8, 2015)

AngelsNDemons said:


> Wildcard said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


 
I needed a little break from the madness.

And as always it's a pleasure to see you, Ms. April.


----------



## April (Sep 8, 2015)

Wildcard said:


> I needed a little break from the madness.
> 
> And as always it's a pleasure to see you, Ms. April.



You mean an escape from the USMB Asylum? Completely understandable. Just know your straight jacket and padded room is as you left it and we await your return..

You've been missed..


----------



## Wyld Kard (Sep 8, 2015)




----------



## Wyld Kard (Sep 8, 2015)




----------



## Wyld Kard (Sep 8, 2015)

AngelsNDemons said:


> Wildcard said:
> 
> 
> > I needed a little break from the madness.
> ...


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Sep 8, 2015)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Sep 8, 2015)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Sep 8, 2015)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## skye (Sep 10, 2015)




----------



## skye (Sep 10, 2015)




----------



## April (Sep 11, 2015)




----------



## April (Sep 11, 2015)




----------



## April (Sep 11, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Sep 12, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Sep 12, 2015)




----------



## April (Sep 12, 2015)




----------



## April (Sep 12, 2015)




----------



## April (Sep 12, 2015)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Sep 14, 2015)

*****CHUCKLE******


----------



## skye (Sep 14, 2015)




----------



## BlackSand (Sep 14, 2015)

.​


----------



## Alex. (Sep 14, 2015)




----------



## skye (Sep 17, 2015)




----------



## skye (Sep 17, 2015)




----------



## skye (Sep 17, 2015)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Sep 18, 2015)

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## longknife (Sep 18, 2015)




----------



## April (Sep 19, 2015)




----------



## April (Sep 19, 2015)




----------



## April (Sep 19, 2015)




----------



## April (Sep 19, 2015)




----------



## April (Sep 19, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Sep 20, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Sep 20, 2015)




----------



## April (Sep 22, 2015)




----------



## defcon4 (Sep 23, 2015)

AngelsNDemons said:


> View attachment 47900​


Wow..esoteric art...great!


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Sep 23, 2015)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Sep 24, 2015)

******SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Sep 24, 2015)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Sep 24, 2015)

*****SMILE******


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Sep 24, 2015)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## April (Sep 24, 2015)




----------



## defcon4 (Sep 24, 2015)

AngelsNDemons said:


> View attachment 50808​



Thanks for the pumpkin carving sig.
I wish I knew the title of the picture on the bottom. Great work... but many are on this thread. Is that Saturn?


----------



## April (Sep 24, 2015)

defcon4 said:


> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 50808​
> ...



The artists name is Chritophe Dessaigne 

You can get a better feel of his work on his site... Midnight-Artwork | Photo – Digital-Art – Artwork – Editing


----------



## longknife (Sep 26, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Sep 26, 2015)




----------



## skye (Sep 26, 2015)




----------



## skye (Sep 26, 2015)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Sep 27, 2015)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Sep 27, 2015)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## skye (Sep 27, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Sep 29, 2015)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Sep 30, 2015)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## skye (Oct 1, 2015)




----------



## April (Oct 2, 2015)




----------



## April (Oct 2, 2015)




----------



## April (Oct 2, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Oct 2, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Oct 2, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Oct 2, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Oct 2, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Oct 2, 2015)




----------



## skye (Oct 3, 2015)




----------



## skye (Oct 3, 2015)




----------



## April (Oct 3, 2015)




----------



## April (Oct 3, 2015)




----------



## April (Oct 3, 2015)




----------



## April (Oct 3, 2015)




----------



## April (Oct 4, 2015)




----------



## April (Oct 4, 2015)




----------



## April (Oct 4, 2015)




----------



## skye (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## skye (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## April (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## April (Oct 5, 2015)

​


----------



## April (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## April (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Oct 6, 2015)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Oct 6, 2015)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Oct 7, 2015)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## skye (Oct 7, 2015)




----------



## skye (Oct 7, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Oct 7, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Oct 9, 2015)




----------



## April (Oct 9, 2015)




----------



## April (Oct 9, 2015)




----------



## April (Oct 9, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Oct 10, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Oct 10, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Oct 11, 2015)




----------



## skye (Oct 12, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Oct 13, 2015)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Oct 14, 2015)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Oct 14, 2015)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Oct 14, 2015)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Alex. (Oct 14, 2015)




----------



## skye (Oct 14, 2015)

Spirit of Beethoven


----------



## skye (Oct 14, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Oct 14, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Oct 15, 2015)




----------



## April (Oct 15, 2015)




----------



## April (Oct 15, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Oct 17, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Oct 17, 2015)




----------



## skye (Oct 17, 2015)




----------



## April (Oct 17, 2015)




----------



## April (Oct 17, 2015)




----------



## April (Oct 17, 2015)




----------



## April (Oct 17, 2015)




----------



## April (Oct 17, 2015)




----------



## skye (Oct 18, 2015)




----------



## skye (Oct 18, 2015)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Oct 20, 2015)

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Oct 20, 2015)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Oct 20, 2015)

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Oct 20, 2015)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Oct 20, 2015)

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## skye (Oct 22, 2015)




----------



## skye (Oct 22, 2015)




----------



## April (Oct 22, 2015)




----------



## April (Oct 22, 2015)




----------



## April (Oct 22, 2015)




----------



## April (Oct 23, 2015)




----------



## April (Oct 23, 2015)




----------



## Esmeralda (Oct 23, 2015)




----------



## Esmeralda (Oct 23, 2015)




----------



## Esmeralda (Oct 23, 2015)




----------



## Esmeralda (Oct 23, 2015)




----------



## Esmeralda (Oct 23, 2015)




----------



## Esmeralda (Oct 23, 2015)




----------



## Esmeralda (Oct 23, 2015)




----------



## Esmeralda (Oct 23, 2015)




----------



## Esmeralda (Oct 23, 2015)




----------



## Esmeralda (Oct 23, 2015)




----------



## Esmeralda (Oct 23, 2015)




----------



## April (Oct 23, 2015)




----------



## April (Oct 23, 2015)




----------



## April (Oct 23, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Oct 23, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Oct 24, 2015)




----------



## April (Oct 25, 2015)




----------



## April (Oct 25, 2015)




----------



## April (Oct 25, 2015)




----------



## April (Oct 25, 2015)




----------



## April (Oct 25, 2015)




----------



## skye (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## skye (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## April (Oct 27, 2015)




----------



## April (Oct 27, 2015)

Long live Banksy ..


----------



## Alex. (Oct 27, 2015)




----------



## April (Oct 27, 2015)




----------



## April (Oct 27, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Oct 27, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Oct 27, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Oct 27, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Oct 28, 2015)




----------



## skye (Oct 28, 2015)




----------



## skye (Oct 28, 2015)




----------



## skye (Oct 28, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Oct 28, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Oct 28, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Oct 28, 2015)




----------



## April (Oct 28, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Oct 28, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Oct 28, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Oct 28, 2015)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Oct 29, 2015)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Oct 29, 2015)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Cassy Mo (Oct 29, 2015)




----------



## April (Oct 29, 2015)




----------



## skye (Oct 31, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Oct 31, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Nov 1, 2015)




----------



## April (Nov 2, 2015)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Nov 3, 2015)

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Nov 3, 2015)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Nov 3, 2015)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## BlackSand (Nov 3, 2015)

.​


​
.​


----------



## Alex. (Nov 3, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Nov 4, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Nov 4, 2015)




----------



## skye (Nov 5, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Nov 5, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Nov 5, 2015)




----------



## April (Nov 6, 2015)




----------



## April (Nov 6, 2015)




----------



## April (Nov 6, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Nov 7, 2015)




----------



## skye (Nov 7, 2015)




----------



## April (Nov 7, 2015)

No fear...just love.​


----------



## Alex. (Nov 7, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Nov 7, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Nov 7, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Dajjal (Nov 8, 2015)

I have been looking back through this thread at all the incredible images. Where do you people find them all?
They blow my mind, and remind me why I gave up painting. I just was not good enough.


----------



## April (Nov 8, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> I have been looking back through this thread at all the incredible images. Where do you people find them all?
> They blow my mind, and remind me why I gave up painting. I just was not good enough.


I find most of the images on Pinterest..or while viewing other art and photography sites. Sometimes I find something out of the blue while doing something at another site...for me, it just depends where I am at on the net at the time.

Some of the most brilliant artists are typically overtly critical of their own work, Dajjal...what you may see as shit, we may see as genius.


----------



## longknife (Nov 8, 2015)

AngelsNDemons said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > I have been looking back through this thread at all the incredible images. Where do you people find them all?
> ...



I have never known an artist or author (myself included) who is totally pleased with their final product. We always want to tune it up.


----------



## April (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## April (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## April (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## April (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## skye (Nov 9, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Nov 9, 2015)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Nov 9, 2015)

*****CHUCKLE******


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Nov 9, 2015)

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Nov 9, 2015)

******CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Nov 9, 2015)

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Nov 9, 2015)

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Esmeralda (Nov 9, 2015)




----------



## Esmeralda (Nov 9, 2015)




----------



## Esmeralda (Nov 9, 2015)




----------



## Esmeralda (Nov 9, 2015)




----------



## Esmeralda (Nov 9, 2015)




----------



## Esmeralda (Nov 9, 2015)




----------



## Esmeralda (Nov 9, 2015)




----------



## Esmeralda (Nov 9, 2015)




----------



## Esmeralda (Nov 9, 2015)




----------



## Esmeralda (Nov 9, 2015)




----------



## Esmeralda (Nov 9, 2015)




----------



## Esmeralda (Nov 9, 2015)




----------



## Esmeralda (Nov 9, 2015)




----------



## Esmeralda (Nov 9, 2015)




----------



## Esmeralda (Nov 9, 2015)




----------



## Esmeralda (Nov 9, 2015)




----------



## April (Nov 10, 2015)

Damaged Eagle 

Dude...I know we are approaching Thanksgiving and all, but what is it with all the turkey art?


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Nov 10, 2015)

Looking forward to it and I only get in here every few days so I figured I'd start a mite bit early. My clan of eagles will soon gather together for a feast and I get to see them all. Especially the youngest member of my growing clan who is a precocious daredevil of a red headed four year old who loves her grandpa.

******CHUCKLE*****


----------



## April (Nov 10, 2015)

Damaged Eagle said:


> Looking forward to it and I only get in here every few days so I figured I'd start a mite bit early. My clan of eagles will soon gather together for a feast and I get to see them all. Especially the youngest member of my growing clan who is a precocious daredevil of a red headed four year old who loves her grandpa.


That is awesome. I bet little Eagle thinks the world of Grandpa Eagle.  Nothing like loved ones and a feast to celebrate each other. 

Well, may yours be a blessed and bountiful one, DE.


----------



## skye (Nov 11, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Nov 11, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Nov 11, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Nov 11, 2015)




----------



## April (Nov 11, 2015)




----------



## April (Nov 11, 2015)




----------



## April (Nov 11, 2015)




----------



## April (Nov 11, 2015)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Nov 11, 2015)

It's snowing outside...

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Alex. (Nov 12, 2015)




----------



## April (Nov 12, 2015)




----------



## April (Nov 12, 2015)




----------



## April (Nov 12, 2015)




----------



## April (Nov 12, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Nov 12, 2015)




----------



## April (Nov 12, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Nov 13, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Nov 14, 2015)




----------



## April (Nov 14, 2015)

Field of Light by Bruce Munro that was displayed in Cornwall, England from November 2008-March 2009.​


----------



## April (Nov 14, 2015)




----------



## April (Nov 14, 2015)




----------



## Bonzi (Nov 14, 2015)




----------



## Wyld Kard (Nov 14, 2015)




----------



## Wyld Kard (Nov 14, 2015)




----------



## April (Nov 14, 2015)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Nov 15, 2015)

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Dajjal (Nov 15, 2015)

AngelsNDemons said:


> View attachment 54758​



That is very like the work of Aidan Shingler, you can find him with a google search. He is a schizophrenic like me, but unlike me he has made a considerable contribution to the arts. He organized an art exhibition  at the royal college of art in London years ago, and I met him there, when I exhibited one of my paintings.


----------



## Dajjal (Nov 15, 2015)




----------



## Dajjal (Nov 15, 2015)

Here is Aidan in front of one of his works, which has a star map carved into the granite circle.
I found several utube videos of the' Wirksworth Star disc',

_
StarDisc Introduction_


----------



## skye (Nov 15, 2015)




----------



## April (Nov 15, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> View attachment 54789
> 
> Here is Aidan in front of one of his works, which has a star map carved into the granite circle.
> I found several utube videos of the' Wirksworth Star disc',
> ...


Awesome...thank you for sharing this. 

Does he have his own website? I looked, but cannot find one...other than websites that have featured articles about him...


----------



## Dajjal (Nov 15, 2015)

AngelsNDemons said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 54789
> ...



Yes, here is a link.

One in a Hundred - Introduction

I kept in touch with Aidan for several years after the London exhibition, but he moved up north and I lost touch. I think I will write to him complimenting him on his star disk.


----------



## Bonzi (Nov 16, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Nov 17, 2015)




----------



## April (Nov 17, 2015)




----------



## Dajjal (Nov 18, 2015)

Bonzi said:


>



Do not miss clicking on the picture to see all the other works of this amazing artist.


----------



## Wyld Kard (Nov 18, 2015)




----------



## Wyld Kard (Nov 18, 2015)




----------



## April (Nov 18, 2015)




----------



## April (Nov 18, 2015)




----------



## April (Nov 18, 2015)




----------



## April (Nov 18, 2015)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Nov 19, 2015)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Nov 19, 2015)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Nov 19, 2015)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Nov 19, 2015)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Bonzi (Nov 21, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Nov 21, 2015)




----------



## April (Nov 21, 2015)




----------



## skye (Nov 21, 2015)




----------



## skye (Nov 21, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Nov 22, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Nov 23, 2015)




----------



## April (Nov 23, 2015)




----------



## April (Nov 23, 2015)




----------



## April (Nov 23, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## April (Nov 24, 2015)

*snicker* ;D​


----------



## April (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## April (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Esmeralda (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Esmeralda (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Esmeralda (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Esmeralda (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Esmeralda (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Esmeralda (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Esmeralda (Nov 25, 2015)




----------



## Esmeralda (Nov 25, 2015)




----------



## Esmeralda (Nov 25, 2015)




----------



## Esmeralda (Nov 25, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Nov 25, 2015)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Nov 25, 2015)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Nov 25, 2015)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## April (Nov 25, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Nov 25, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Nov 26, 2015)




----------



## skye (Nov 26, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Nov 26, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Nov 26, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Nov 26, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Nov 27, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Nov 27, 2015)




----------



## skye (Nov 27, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Nov 28, 2015)

aurora borealis at the glacier lagoon / Iceland


----------



## Bonzi (Nov 29, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Nov 29, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Nov 29, 2015)




----------



## skye (Nov 30, 2015)




----------



## skye (Nov 30, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Nov 30, 2015)




----------



## April (Nov 30, 2015)




----------



## April (Nov 30, 2015)




----------



## April (Nov 30, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Dec 2, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Dec 2, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Dec 4, 2015)




----------



## April (Dec 4, 2015)




----------



## skye (Dec 5, 2015)




----------



## April (Dec 6, 2015)




----------



## April (Dec 6, 2015)




----------



## April (Dec 6, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Dec 6, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Dec 6, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Dec 7, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Dec 7, 2015)




----------



## April (Dec 8, 2015)

Tooo cute!!! ​


----------



## skye (Dec 8, 2015)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Dec 8, 2015)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Dec 8, 2015)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Bonzi (Dec 9, 2015)

.... Just to be funny.....


----------



## Cassy Mo (Dec 9, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Dec 9, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Dec 9, 2015)




----------



## April (Dec 10, 2015)




----------



## April (Dec 10, 2015)




----------



## April (Dec 10, 2015)




----------



## skye (Dec 11, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Dec 12, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Dec 12, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Dec 13, 2015)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Dec 13, 2015)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## April (Dec 13, 2015)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Dec 13, 2015)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Alex. (Dec 14, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Dec 14, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Dec 14, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Dec 14, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Dec 15, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Dec 15, 2015)




----------



## BlackSand (Dec 15, 2015)

AngelsNDemons said:


> View attachment 55131​



.​
*If we are breaking out The Luis Royo ...*




​.​


----------



## BlackSand (Dec 15, 2015)

.​


.​


----------



## BlackSand (Dec 15, 2015)

.​


​
.​


----------



## April (Dec 15, 2015)

A girl after my own heart...


----------



## April (Dec 16, 2015)




----------



## April (Dec 16, 2015)




----------



## April (Dec 16, 2015)




----------



## skye (Dec 16, 2015)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Dec 17, 2015)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Cassy Mo (Dec 18, 2015)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Dec 18, 2015)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Cassy Mo (Dec 19, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Dec 19, 2015)

Cassy Mo said:


>




A Muslim bride?


----------



## longknife (Dec 19, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Dec 19, 2015)




----------



## April (Dec 19, 2015)




----------



## April (Dec 19, 2015)




----------



## April (Dec 19, 2015)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Dec 19, 2015)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## eagle1462010 (Dec 19, 2015)




----------



## eagle1462010 (Dec 19, 2015)




----------



## eagle1462010 (Dec 19, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Dec 20, 2015)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Dec 20, 2015)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Dec 20, 2015)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Dec 20, 2015)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Cassy Mo (Dec 21, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Dec 21, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Dec 22, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Dec 22, 2015)




----------



## skye (Dec 23, 2015)




----------



## skye (Dec 23, 2015)




----------



## April (Dec 24, 2015)




----------



## April (Dec 25, 2015)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Dec 25, 2015)

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Dec 25, 2015)

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Dec 25, 2015)

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Dec 25, 2015)

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Cassy Mo (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Dec 28, 2015)

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## longknife (Dec 28, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Dec 28, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Dec 29, 2015)




----------



## April (Dec 29, 2015)




----------



## April (Dec 29, 2015)




----------



## April (Dec 29, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Dec 30, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Dec 30, 2015)




----------



## skye (Dec 30, 2015)




----------



## skye (Dec 30, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Dec 31, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Dec 31, 2015)




----------



## April (Dec 31, 2015)




----------



## April (Dec 31, 2015)




----------



## April (Dec 31, 2015)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jan 1, 2016)

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jan 1, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jan 1, 2016)

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## longknife (Jan 1, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jan 1, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jan 2, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jan 2, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 2, 2016)




----------



## April (Jan 2, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jan 2, 2016)




----------



## April (Jan 2, 2016)




----------



## April (Jan 2, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jan 3, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jan 3, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jan 3, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jan 3, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Cassy Mo (Jan 4, 2016)




----------



## April (Jan 4, 2016)

​


----------



## longknife (Jan 6, 2016)




----------



## April (Jan 6, 2016)




----------



## April (Jan 6, 2016)




----------



## April (Jan 6, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## skye (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## April (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## April (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## skye (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## April (Jan 8, 2016)




----------



## April (Jan 8, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Jan 8, 2016)

I had to get a colonoscopy this morning they took a picture of me for posterior


----------



## April (Jan 8, 2016)




----------



## April (Jan 8, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jan 8, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jan 8, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Jan 10, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Jan 10, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Jan 10, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jan 10, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jan 10, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jan 10, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## longknife (Jan 10, 2016)




----------



## skye (Jan 10, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Jan 10, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Jan 10, 2016)




----------



## skye (Jan 10, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Jan 10, 2016)




----------



## April (Jan 10, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Jan 10, 2016)




----------



## skye (Jan 11, 2016)




----------



## Wyld Kard (Jan 11, 2016)




----------



## Wyld Kard (Jan 11, 2016)




----------



## skye (Jan 11, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Jan 11, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Jan 11, 2016)




----------



## skye (Jan 11, 2016)

D. B. circa 1967


----------



## Eaglewings (Jan 12, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Jan 12, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jan 12, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Jan 12, 2016)




----------



## April (Jan 12, 2016)

​edit to add...part of a David Bowie Tarot Deck..


----------



## Alex. (Jan 12, 2016)




----------



## April (Jan 12, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jan 13, 2016)




----------



## April (Jan 13, 2016)




----------



## April (Jan 13, 2016)




----------



## April (Jan 13, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jan 13, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jan 13, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jan 13, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jan 13, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jan 13, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Alex. (Jan 14, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Jan 14, 2016)




----------



## April (Jan 14, 2016)




----------



## skye (Jan 14, 2016)




----------



## skye (Jan 14, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jan 15, 2016)

Aren't we moving this to the Illustration thread?


----------



## April (Jan 15, 2016)




----------



## April (Jan 15, 2016)




----------



## April (Jan 15, 2016)




----------



## April (Jan 15, 2016)




----------



## April (Jan 16, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Jan 16, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Jan 16, 2016)




----------



## skye (Jan 16, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Jan 16, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jan 16, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jan 16, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jan 16, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## April (Jan 16, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jan 16, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jan 16, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jan 17, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jan 17, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jan 17, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jan 17, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jan 17, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## April (Jan 17, 2016)

*Well peeps...this will be the last post in this thread. 

I think it's time to shut this thread down and begin a new surrealism thread...reason being; this one has had a long run and has become a bit bogged down with all the images that have been posted. 
*
*But no worries...there will be a **"So Surreal 2.0" **coming soon and I will link you all to it from here when I have it up and running. 

A huge thanks to all who have participated this thread...you guys rock! *


----------



## April (Jan 18, 2016)

And it's up... *So Surreal 2.0*


----------

